# Sticky  Roll call



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

How often do you ride?

Style of riding?

occupation?

bike you own?

bike you aspire to own?

fave trail?

fave city... why? (controversial!)

other sports?


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Eastwood, Sydney, NSW_

How often do you ride?
_at least weekly.... used to ride heaps more but marriage slowed me down.... now getting back into it... at one point i was doing the blue mtns 2x a month_

Style of riding?
_ commuting for fitness.... eastwood to parramatta at least weekly... and getting back into trail riding BUT i used to love technical single trails_

occupation?
_Rehabilitation Consultant/Social Worker/Rehabilitation Counsellor_

bike you own?
_'97 Apollo Himalaya.... full 7005 Aluminium frame, cheapie rims, Alivio running gear, V-brakes, RST381 shocks.... yeah need new bike!_

bike you aspire to own?
_ At the moment, strongly considering a GT idrive 3.0.... i would love a VTone!_

fave trail?
_oakes fire trail.... but i find it is the company that makes a big difference... i love riding with a big group_

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_S Y D N E Y...... cause i'm born and bred here in this crazy city..... i also rate melbourne, adelaide and launceston highly...._

other sports?
_ i love playing squash.... used to big on basketball and volleyball.... also love cars _


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Toowoomba QLD (approx 1.5hrs outside of Brisbane_

How often do you ride?
_Try to do 2 x 1/2 hour hill climbing sets and at least one decent ride per week. Plan to ramp that up to also include 2 x 1hr trainer sets._

Style of riding?
_XC_

occupation?
_Financial Planner_

bike you own?
_20.5" XTC NRS Pro Series frame
Race Face Deus Stem
Race Face XY seatpost
Truvativ Team Stylo cranks
WTB Speed V saddle
Easton EC90 handlebar
Avid Mechanical disks
Avid Speed Dial Ultimate levers
XTR shifters, front & rear derailleur
Time ATAC pedals
Geax Sturdy tyres (currently giving a set of IRC Serac's a run)
Noleen Mega Air fork (set at 100mm and perhaps the only one in Australia)
_










bike you aspire to own?
_Pretty happy with the NRS. Wouldn't mind a Truth if I had the $. Am also looking for a decent but cheap hardtail to SS._

fave trail?
_Not really. Anything with dirt under the wheels and some good riding buddies on it with me._

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Not really (and I have lived or visited most of them)_

other sports?
_Snow Skiing_


----------



## Explosif98 (Jan 22, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

_Essendon, Melbourne, Victoria_

How often do you ride?

_Nearly every day. Mostly commuting to and from work. That's 160km a week straight off. I don't get off road as much as I'd like._

Style of riding?

_Road & XC_

occupation?

_Technical officer with a mining company_

bike you own?

_1998 Kona Explosif with XT drivetrain, Manitou Black Comp fork, XTR V Brakes and hubs, Mavic 517 rims, IRC Mythos tyres, Easton EA70 flat bars, Race face SyStem and XY seat post.

2004 Jamis Eclipse Road bike. Reynolds 853 mainframe with carbon rear end. Basically stock standard._

bike you aspire to own?

_I aspire to a Santa Cruz Blur and that will come to fruition in about 5 days time when the frame turns up. Spec goes something like this:
Frame: Large Trans Blue with polished rear end
Fork: Fox F100X Terralogic
Brakes: Hope Mono Mini
Wheels: Hope Ti XC Hubs with Mavic XM819 UST rims, Hutchinson Python tyres
Drivetrain: SRAM X.9 shifters & rear derailleur, XT 760 Fr. derailleur, XT 760 cranks and BB, SRAM PC-99 Hollowpin chain, XT 760 11-34 tooth cassette, Shimano 540 pedals
Other bits: Thomson seatpost, Raceface Deus stem, Maxm MX-1 flat bars, WTB Laser Stealth saddle, Cateye Enduro computer, Pedros grips.

I won't be able to resist showing it off so expect some pictures in a couple of weeks or so._

fave trail?

_Lysterfield Park-SE of Melbourne. Listed in latest Australian Mountain Bike. Commonwealth games XC to be held there._

fave city... why? (controversial!)

_Not really although Melbourne must have something going for it if I've lived here for 16 years_

other sports?

_Bit of swimming. Used to play basketball. Keeping track of three young children must qualify as a sport._


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Blackmans Bay, Hobart, Tasmania_

How often do you ride?
_7 Days a week (Between 12 and 30hrs a week)_

Style of riding?
_The technical the better, the bigger the climb the better too. Also i like something challenging that I really have to stop and think before I commit_

occupation?
_Full time Commerce and Law undergrad and also work casually at the moment till I find a job that provides better security_

bike you own?
_I own two bikes. The first being a *2004 Ellsworth Truth* and the second being a *2004 Giant TCR Composite 1*, Its sad to say but I spend only about 2 days a week on the Truth at the moment, which is kinda sad..... _

*2004 Ellsworth Truth* My saddle is now atop a Thompson post with not so much setback...









*2004 Giant TCR Composite 1* This thing flies along.. If only my MTB could weigh like 7Kg..









bike you aspire to own?
_ Such a dangerous question. But probably a fully ridged single speed and if money grew on trees I would have Phil Wood Piss Off._

fave trail?
_I enjoyed Lidsdale out near the Blue Mountains in NSW, I love Motezumas falls up on the west coast of Tassie, and love some of local offerings too, including Breakneck, Junction cabin, and the old tram line (Which is for the majority tight half track)._

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_I live in Hobart and love it, but I also find Sydney to be just great, I used to live there too._

other sports?
_Actually no just cycling, but I used to be involved with athletics till _this

*Just a side note: I have made this entire discussion a 'sticky' so it will always remain on the top of the forum.*


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
St Ives, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride?
once every 2 days I try.

Style of riding?
Aggresive XC, XC race.

occupation?
High school student, and part time Childcare

bike you own?
2004 Giant XTC2 Disk 

bike you aspire to own? 
Hmmm, oh soo many.... A XC race fully, something trevors. A SS hardtail. A roadie(anything will do), and maybe a bike like a Santa cruz bullit

fave trail?
Oaks and andersons. Manly Dam is also pretty cool.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
There all good, I want to go to tassie for a holiday.
other sports?
A bit of golf and was playing Soccer.


----------



## Andy © (Mar 6, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Blacktown NSW

How often do you ride?

7 Days a week....averaging 160 - 200km per week
Style of riding?

XC race, aggressive xc
occupation?

Firefighter

bike you own?
Giant VT3
with
Nokian NBX 2.1 tyres
Maxxis Flyweight tubes
Shimano SPD 540`s
A few AI bolts here and there
Minoura Bottle Cage
Selle Italia Flite Titanium Seat
Thomson Elite Seatpost
Cateye Enduro 8 computer

bike you aspire to own?
Ellsworth ID, Santa Cruz Blur, Salsa Caballero, Turner 5 -spot....all nice 

fave trail?

Yellowmundee
fave city... why? (controversial!)
I live in Sydney, but do like Melbourne...it has a great atmosphere.

other sports?
Played rep cricket and enjoy touch football for a run.


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

*Cul*

An interview with Cul 

*Where you live?* Geelong, Vic, Australia... Soon to be North Vancouver, BC, Canada (for a short while anyways)

*How often do you ride?* Not often enough, I am trying to get out MTB riding at least once every week, but with the Winter coming....

*Style of riding?* XC, Trail, Endurance... Anything really, I started riding 8 years ago, XC / Trail, have done a fair bit of DH in my time also... Now anything with dirt pretty much keeps me happy... I'm 20 by the way 

*occupation?* www.farkin.net 's resident crazy Cul, weight weenie, trailrider... Hang on I don't get payed for them  Basicly I make and fit "commercial" windows into buildings... at the moment we are replacing most of the MOH high rise apartment windows in Melbourne.

*bike you own?* I own a couple, a very old 1996/97(?) GT Pantera, its out in the shed somewhere... I just sold my Giant AC2, which was a DH bike for a few months. 
I also own an 2003 Avanti Montari, with some Avid Mech Discs and a set of Duke Race's hooked upto it...

As well as ProjectX-Cul, a CoveBike, Handjob XC; which is finaly starting to look like a bike... The rest of the drive train should be here in the next 2 weeks, so she'll be "rideable" very soon.

*bike you aspire to own?* An Intese XVP or EVP or Santa Cruz Blur or VP Free, whatever way, something custom spec, a factory race bike would be nice 

*fave trail?* God that could be anything, Almost all the race courses I have raced on are good fun. I would have to say though either Ballan, Vic or the Stockyards at the YouYangs ranges... Both pretty close to home.

*fave city... why?* 
Cork City, Cork, Ireland: I was born there, lived there until the age of 3, Went back a few years ago, it is a VERY beautiful city, as is Ireland in general.

Manorhamilton, Lietrim, Ireland: Where my good friend Sinead (former riding buddy), and her cutiepie 4year old dauther live (my god daughter)  . It also is a very nice town, small but quiet tranquil.

Geelong, Vic Australia: I have lived here since I was 3, it may smell, be covered in SMOG, and what ever else, but you cant help feeling that under all the **** there is a ncie place really... I wish the council would stop skrewing it up on us 

Melbourne, Vic, Australia: Another of my personal favorites, it's quiet nice at night... Not as many hookers as Sydney 

*other sports?* I used to be good at running till I stuffed my knee in a fall during a race... I also played quiet abit of Ice Hockey but my home teams "politics" lead to me quiting. I have only been back to the rink once, in almost two years (was every other day at a time)... Now MTB is my "thing", enduro's are great fun, I may not be the fastest but I love every minute of it...

The COVE... Getting there slowly  









... Well I'll shut up now, it's good to see we got ourselves our own little forum here 

-Cul


----------



## Velophile (Jan 7, 2004)

*Where you live?* (suburb, city, state)
Abbotsford, Melbourne, Vic.

*How often do you ride?*
Commute as often as possible & ride at least one day each weekend.

*Style of riding?*
As stylishly as possible. Trail, XC, SS, Road & I did DH at Mt Buller last week.

*occupation?*
Corporate wage slave.

*bike you own?*
Craftworks FRM125,
SS built up from spare/found/odd parts.
Old ridgid MTB set up as commuter-tourer,
15 year old Ti road bike,

*bike you aspire to own?*
Custom Ti SS or HT. Maybe SS with the option of a Rohloff?

*fave trail?*
Tough choice here. 
Dry Diggings Track near Castlemaine. Closely followed by Lysterfield.

*fave city... why?*
Melbourne for food,
Paris for architecture
Amsterdam for fun.

*other sports? *
XC/telemark skiing
Will watch other sports that don't contain balls.


----------



## The Sleeper (Apr 26, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)- Sydney, NSW


How often do you ride? Whenever I can get the time to.

Style of riding? Trail riding & getting into DH

occupation? Workplace Assessor & Trainer

bike you own? 2 USA Specialized's: '98 FSR Elite (MAX backbone)
'00 S-Works Team DH (currently under construction!!!) 

bike you aspire to own? Already own them (the 2 listed above)

fave trail? Oaks Fire trail

fave city... why? (controversial!) None, I like going bush

other sports? Haven't got time for other sports...too many hobbies!!

Catch ya's later........Joe


----------



## Cyco (Apr 30, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Mortdale, Sydney_

How often do you ride?
_2-3 times a week, it used to be more (road semi-pro)_

Style of riding?
_XC, DH, Road, Urban

occupation?
Part time bike industry- *The Bike Shed*, working on wealth creation

bike you own?
Ellsworth Id
Norco Rush
Casati Track bike
Racline road bike
TT bike
(will post some pics soon)

bike you aspire to own?
 Ducatti 999R
Ellsworth Dare (later this year)
Crumpton composite road bike

fave trail?
Some of the one recently closed in the Royal National Park

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney

other sports?
Yoga_


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Devonport, Tasmania

*How often do you ride?*

Up until about a year ago, I rode 6 dyas a week, recently though I'm lucky to get one in a week 

*Style of riding?*

Trailriding is where it's at for me. - Call it XC, DH or FR, it's all trailriding to me !!

*Occupation?*

1st year Uni student

*Bike you own?*

02 XTC Se-2 - not much is standard

*Bike you aspire to own?*

Do you really want to be reading for hours? Something nice!! I admire many bikes for many reasons

*Fave trail?*

The one I haven't ridden yet!! I love nightriding, any trail ridden in the dark is a blast, great fun for sure!!

*Other sports?*

I've tried a bit of Mountain Bike Orrienteering - does that count??

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Boj (Jan 13, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Dandenong, Melbourne, Victoria

*How often do you ride?*

Spend most of my riding on the trainer maybe 4-5 days a week nowdays but do try to hit the trails as often as I can.

*Style of riding?*

XC

*occupation?*

Lets see, in the late 90s I was the lead singer of Backstreet Boys until I was kicked out for political reasons. For the next few tears I was the head of APEC. Ran for governor of California last year and was briefly married to Brittney Spears just recently.

No seriously, I'm a final year student of Aerospace Engineering and also work part time.

*bike you own?*

Currently ride an old Iron Horse hardtail with most components upgraded to ~LX level. It serves in all my biking duties reliably and well until I soon finish building my Sintesi X-wing which will become my race bike. Also this Sintesi will be the lightest MTB in Australia (to my knowledge) @ 16.7-16.9 lbs.

*bike you aspire to own?*

Hmmm, well, I suppose, once I finish building my race bike I intend to ride it for 1-2 years (the frame was cheap and is old) until I start working full time at which point I will save up for, most likely, an Extralite F1 FS frame and move over all the components. Severe case of weight weenism in case you can't tell. Other than that I'll probably get a road bike sometime in the future, dont know which one though. And of course over time I'll develop a series of niche riding styles each of which will demand its own bike, who knows... 

*fave trail?*

I live close to and ride most around Lysterfield though as it turns out I have not explored even 10% of it. Other cool rides I like are Officer, Dixons Creek, You Yangs, Macedon etc.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

I live in Melbourne but have been to Brisbane, Toowoomba, Sydney... They're all equally sh!t. (Hey at least I'm trying to be controversial)

*other sports?*

Indoor horse riding


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

- Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Willetton, Perth, WA

- How often do you ride?
Weekends and good weekdays.

- Style of riding?
XM (Cross-mountain/All-moutain/Enduro) but my wheels can't handle it, so it's XC.
Urban Assault (strapping on slicks and blasting through the city, messenger-style).
Trying trials moves but bike too heavy (~33lbs), legs too weak for trial-style bursts, brakes spongy as hell and freehub is far from fine engagement. But I can pull off a 1/2 - 1 minute trackstand with LUCK!

- occupation?
Kitchenhand, student Kent Street Senior High School

- bike you own?
Avanti Ventura (2001, hardtail, 6061, no ISO disc tabs, stock fork- RST sh!tjob, 21-speed, square taper, 1" riser bars, Kenda Kenetics 26X2.1, plastic platforms, weinnman 519 rims)
+ RockShox Judy XC (2002, 100mm, coil, externally adjustable preload only)
+ gripshifts (generics, not SRAMs, soon SRAMs front and rear, shifters and derailleurs)
+ Shimano M424 SPD pedals (soon Crank Brothers Egg Beaters C)
+ Continental Escape (26X2.0, wire, front)
+ Continental Traction Pro (26X2.1, wire, rear)
+ Michelin Air+ inner tubes
+ Michelin rim bands
+ SKS front and rear fenders/mudguards

- bike you aspire to own?
Ellsworth Truth (Sapphire Blue anodized, with 2005 Fox Shox Triad rear shock [that's right 2005])
RockShox Reba (85-115mm, Dual Air, adjustable ProLoc remote [RockShox-Red Pill fork available soon, 2005])
Full SRAM transmission (29-speed, X.0 or X.9 series, gripshifters 'shorty', front and rear derailleurs, cassette, chain)
Hope Mono Mini hydraulic disc brakes (160mm, ISO) + No Tubes' 160mm aluminium rotors
Chris King ISO disc hubs, Mavic XM819 Disc rims (UST), DT SwissRevolution spokes, Stan's No Tubes treatment- wheelset
Race Face cranks (Next LP ISIS), bottom bracket (Signature Ti) headset (Team SL), race rings and bash ring.
Titec handlebars (C3 2.0), stem (Rip 3D)
Thomson Elite seatpost (zero offset)
Crank Brother Egg Beater Triple Ti (Mr. 6 1/2 hundred buck pedals)
ODI Yeti Lock-On grips (90mm)
Fi:zi'k Nisene CP (Ti rails)

- fave trail?
Langford Park, as I haven't been around looking for other trails as I'm 'automotive-impaired"

- fave city... why? (controversial!)
I've been to brisbane, sydney, canberra, melbourne, perth.
Melbourne, you want culture, you get culture in Melbourne, free-thinking people (if not weird at times), very open people. Like a faster, bigger, cooler (in it's own way) Perth.
Perth is cool because it cool, calm, quieter, more opened space and that bit more relaxed, Sydney just boring, too crowded, too busy, too cramped, too expensive, too fast.
Sydney or Melbourne? Melbourne. Even with it's "four seasons in a day" weather.

- other sports?
I've played ball sports, I'm not the strongest swimmer and I've never been on a BMX for over six years.

Respect, jonowee (Jonathan Wee)


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

*Goodaye from Jawry*

LIVE
Brisbane

RIDE
once or twice a week (always at night - long line the Ninja Nightriders)

STYLE
Hardcore trail, light dh

OCCUPATION
Safety & Environmental Manager in Civil Construction industry

BIKE
'Dale Jekyll

ASPIRE TO
Got a Rocky Mountain Slayer on order
Wouldn't mind an Ellsworth ID, Turner 5 Spot...the list just gets more exy

FAVE TRAIL
Poo-shooter (aka Deanos or 4.5) at Mount Cootha

FAVE CITY
Brissie of course (Hobart wouldn't be bad, Wellington - anywhere near a mountain)

OTHER SPORTS
anything outdoors


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my ride - it looks like you can't edit sticky contents??









A bigger photo here









And a bigger version

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
*Melbourne, Victoria*
How often do you ride?
*I try for every second day, mostly on the singlespeed, although with a new roadie due to be all completed by next weekend, that's all gunna change*
Style of riding?
*Like a Spastic. Oh, that's not what you meant. XC, Trail, Singlespeed, Road.*
occupation?
*Product and Graphic Designer, Bona Fide "Little Guy" Bike Company owner.*
bike you own?
* Thylacine 221, Tephra, and prototype FS. Notice a pattern?*
bike you aspire to own?
*The ones I dream up*
fave trail?
*Greens Bush, Yarra Trail/Studley Park, any one I haven't ridden yet*
fave city... why? (controversial!)
*In Australia, it's Melbourne. You agree, just admit it.*
other sports?
*Err....when?*


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Roll Call*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
:: Glenalta, Adelaide, SA

How often do you ride?
:: Commute everyday to work 15Km each way [150km / week but in traffic... boring]
:: Can take a few different decents from the hills down to the plains every morning on dirt though - just a bit of a climb home every night - about 160m
:: http://www.cycle2max.com/c2m/climbs.nsf/0/73E19827BC324C9569256C400029EF29?OpenDocument for the details. My time is about 12 minutes on dirt tyres
:: Trail riding every second weekend or so - renovations and children keep one busy......

Style of riding?
:: Mostly XC / Trail riding

occupation?
:: Designer

bike you own?
:: '96 Sworks Hardtail
:: Still trying to save the pennies for a new ride.

bike you aspire to own?
:: I'm looking seriously at a Stumpjumper FSR or an Enduro.
:: But i often dream about a Spyder or a Blur

fave trail?
:: One i used to ride whilst living in Sydney. It runs from Fitzroy Falls near Kangaaroo valley in a 60km loop - absolutey awesome.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
:: I like the ones i've visited - Melbourne / Brisbane - and have a lot of time for the 2 i've lived in: Sydney and Adelaide. I'd have to give it to Adelaide for the friendly people and great trails so close to the city.

other sports?[/QUOTE]
Lawn Bowls,,,,,,,


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

amendment!!!

i am now a proud owner of a Giant VT3!!!!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Sweet - I hope you ride many happy trails with her!!  

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## WotFun (May 2, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Gherang, Vic (about 15km inland from Anglesea)

How often do you ride?
Most days - about 7 hours per week.

Style of riding?
XC mostly

occupation?
Programmer - Work at home  

bike you own?
VT3 (Just like yours!)    

bike you aspire to own?
Nah - I couldn't be happier with what I've got.

fave trail?
Local ones - there's plenty!

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, but I like visiting Sydney. Love Tassie too.

other sports?
no.

Cheers.


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

wotzapollohimalaya said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> Reno/Tahoe, Nevada
> How often do you ride?
> 3-4/week
> ...


Snowboarding


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Aussie living overseas*

Vancouver Canada (lived near Byron Bay growing up)

6 times every 8 days due to shift work

XC, Singlespeed

Firefighter

4 Seven's, 2 Phil Wood PISSOFF's, 2 Norco's and 1 Spot

I have to get a Jeff Jones One

A lot of trails around Squamish

Nimbin in the 60's


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

*my VT!*

sorry, didn't seem to work... check it on this thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1401324


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

wotzapollohimalaya

The dude in the last pic, I must really love MTBikng to put up with the pain of riding on midget travel RST's and flat bars You think the guy will get a helmet that doesn't fry his head in summer.

Watch out, I been seeing reviews and rants about those Hutchinson tyres not working in Australia. And those SPD's are the same M424's I own and after half a year the plastic cage is really showning serious wear, any way I'm switching to Egg Beater C's soon.

Good to see someone with attention to detail. Taking measures on high wear areas like the chainstay and seat tube.

Respect, jonowee


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

jonowee said:


> wotzapollohimalaya
> 
> The dude in the last pic, I must really love MTBikng to put up with the pain of riding on midget travel RST's and flat bars You think the guy will get a helmet that doesn't fry his head in summer.
> 
> ...


there was one without any suspension... and he was slow and in pain.... but it was still fun 

they all had helmets... i wouldn't put up with anything that irresponsible... i think he just took it off to ventilate his head during the rest


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) = Melbourne, VIC

How often do you ride? = 3-4x a week

Style of riding? = XC to aggressive XC and FreeRide

occupation? = Geekish and all out for fun

bike you own? = APOLLO HT, SHOGUN HT, GT Avalanche 0.0 was and now Giant FS

bike you aspire to own? Any FS bike that is good to ride

fave trail? anywhere nice to ride

fave city... why? (controversial!) anywhere nice

other sports? any 2 wheels with or without a motor, water sports and any sports that keeps me in shape.


----------



## sp00kme (Jan 13, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 
Brisbane, Qld

How often do you ride? 
Commute x5
Trail x3

Style of riding? 
XC

occupation?
IT consultant.......argggh!

bike you own? 
Giant NRS1

bike you aspire to own? 
Ellsworth Truth would be sweet

fave trail? 
Queen Charlotte Walkway, Queen Charlotte Sounds, South Island, NZ

fave city... why?
Wellington........cafes, makara trails

other sports?
trail running


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

*Goodaye sp00kme*

Did you happen to go to NZ with Pete Creagh of Bushranger bikes?

Did that in Nov 03 - Redwoods in Rotorua through to Makara Peak in Wellington.

Mate, those Kiwi's have really got the MTB scene sussed out.

If it wasn't for the accent - i'd move there!!

cheers,

jawry


----------



## Aussie'SS' (Mar 5, 2004)

Where you live? Victoria, Melbourne, Bentleigh
How often do you ride? 6 days, 5 commuting, 1 riding where-ever the fark i want

Style of riding? Singlespeed, like a spaz, commuting, etc, etc, etc

occupation?Work for a big bad oil company

bike you own?Kona Fire Mountain (converted into single speed), Surly 1x1, On-One geared, Mosh bagley 4 star, Custom road bike Ciombola, 

bike you aspire to own? Buying a 2005 Kona stincky, want a Turner

fave trail? Bugged if i know

fave city... why? Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam. A city totally insane and geared to bicycles as a form of transport.

other sports? Don't have time or care (wanking if thats a sport)


----------



## trancer (Jun 2, 2004)

Where you live? Victoria, Melbourne, Mill Park

How often do you ride? Weekends only until i get a holiday.

Style of riding? Cross Country

occupation? Working for a Bank

bike you own? Specialized Stumpjumper FSR '03, Fox Vanilla Fork, thompson post, ritchey wcs stem, selle slr, answer carbon risers, eggbeaters etc etc

bike you aspire to own? happy with my current rig.

fave trail? Bluelake area in melbourne

fave city... Have only lived in melb, has served me well so far

other sports? nein


----------



## Panacea (Mar 10, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Orange, NSW

How often do you ride?
Every day!

Style of riding?
Urban and singletrack

occupation?
Health

bike you own?
98 GT hardtail and I recently picked up a Norco rage both aluminium.

bike you aspire to own?
I like the top end scotts and Norco's.

fave trail?
single track around Mt Canobolas (near Orange) Love the tracks up in the Blue MTNs (check the link below)
http://members.iinet.net.au/~fathers/mtb.htm

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney. Born in the Nulla (Cronulla) and have many friends there

other sports?
not really MTB does it for me


----------



## slamdunk (Jun 13, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Balmain, Sydney

How often do you ride?
3 or 4 times a week

Style of riding?
Trail and commuting

bike you own?
2000 Intense Tracer
Rockshox Psylo Race
CK Headset
Hope Bulb hubs on Mavic 223
Shimano XT Disc brakes
Sram X9 rear derailleur
Sram X7 shifters
Shimano XT front derailleur
Shimano XT cranks
Thomson seatpost and stem
Easton AE70 bars
Selle Italia Flite seat
Continental vertical pro tyres converted to tubeless with stans
ODI ruffian grips
Wipperman chain
Sram cassette

bike you aspire to own?
Working that out at the moment - Intense 5.5?

fave trail?
Really liking Lucas Heights at the moment

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney

other sports?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Mt Evelyn, Melbourne, Victoria

How often do you ride?
Not often enough, preferably 2-3 times a week 20-30 km rides, but ATM I only get to go on Saturdays, roll on daylight savings and dry tracks.

Style of riding?
XC to aggressive XC

occupation?
Trucky

bike you own?
Raceline EXT Expert duallie. 90mm rear travel - x-fusion 02 Pro air shock.
psylo xc u turns
deore hydros
mavic x223 rims
hot S tyres
mix of XT, LX

bike you aspire to own?
Ellsworth ID, Yeti ASX 575, Intense Spyder, Rocky Mountain ETSX - 70
More realistically a VT2.

fave trails?
Lysterfield in general. My Wonga Park - Warrandyte circuit. Kurth Kiln park. Silvan/Dandenongs.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne - because I know where the tracks are.

other sports? 
Umm... Mountain biking.

P.S. Low_Rider, is there much good riding around Devonport? I have family in Leith and Gunns Plains.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 21, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
wollongong NSW

How often do you ride?
a couple of times a week 

Style of riding?
xc / trail 

occupation?
labouerer / mr mum

bike you own?
Giant vt3 

bike you aspire to own?
giant vt1 

fave trail?
brokers nose 

fave city... why? (controversial!)
woonona cause i live there 

other sports?
none but do enjoy watching them hehe


----------



## Kolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Currently Prague, Czech republic - Previously Canberra

How often do you ride?
Pretty much every day

Style of riding?
Road, Cross, XC

occupation?
'nutha number crunching corporate slave 

bike you own?
Billato roadie which has many guises

bike you aspire to own?
Soon - On-One Inbred 29er
Dreamin' - Moots MootoX

fave trail?
Have to be pre-fire Stromlo forest in Canberra
Some lovely riding in the Beskydy, North Moravia, Czech Rep.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Canberra, see above

other sports?
XC skiing, golf, cricket, running, hiking.....


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Perth, Western Australia

*How often do you ride?*

about 4-5 days a week depending on weather and uni timetable

*Style of riding?*

Urban Assault mainly.. dont get time to go offroad 

*Occupation?*

3rd year uni bum

*Bike you own?*

03 haro escape frame
'04 rockshox psylo xc
DICE whiplash disk brakes
Truvativ husselfet stem
Maxxis holyroller 26x2.4 inch 
WTB dual duty rims
Deore hubs
Mix of LX and Deore bits
DMR v8 pedals
Titec Hellbent bar
*
Bike you aspire to own?*

Intense m1 fully kitted out for my downhill bike
urban bike would be a custom specialized P frame

*Fave trail?*
dont have any faves, just generally riding around. lots of stairs, drops, riding in evening when the cars dont try to turn me into road kill. 
*
Other sports?*

what you mean there are other sports!??!?!


----------



## MTBWANNABE (Aug 16, 2004)

*My brand new wheels*








Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Perth, Western Australia

How often do you ride?

not enough

Style of riding?

just starting... freeride, Dj...

Occupation?

High school student

Bike you own?

Specialized Big hit comp 03

- all stock xcept:
dabomb wide bars, Odi lock-on grips, Truvativ Gigapipe B/B, Truvativ Chain Device, DMR V8 Pedals

and i also have a crappy Mongoose Pro Ald, all stock too, but with zokes (fake brand ..) tripple clamp forks

Bike you aspire to own?

Big hit Dh.. they so pretty

Fave trail?

new to the sport, like bought my bike and it hasn't even arrived new... but have always luved doin stairs and like 3 ft drops on my Mongoose, lookin to get a bit more serious...

Other sports?

soccer... tennis... swim... surf....


----------



## DAvo (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey mtbwannabe!

nice looking bike you got there! just wondering whether you do any urban riding around the city or anywhere else?
also what do you think of your rims? i was thinking of changing to sun rims but cant decide between the single tracks or the rhinolites..

anyway have fun wit the bike. looks great!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmmm... I had a pair of single crown *zokes* on one of my old bikes at one stage... actually not a bad fork when setup, but needed a set of decent seals badly, one ride in the wet (pretty heavy ride at that) and water would find it's way inside and lock the fork out. Easy to service though, it was just a pair of cartridges with the dampner rods bolted to the bottom of the sliders. It was also a pain in that compression dampening was adjusted with a regular valave fitting, but the air spring was a horrible rubber valve like a football.....

The worst thing though was then name "Whohaa" or something....... Not a bad fork all up, but as you said, definiately not something speccy.......

Cheers, Dave


----------



## chookie (Aug 24, 2004)

*Roll call stuff*

Where you live? Wollongong

How often do you ride? Every day at least 2 hours

Style of riding? Commuting + Trails & cruising + xc racing soon

occupation? Chemistry PhD student

bike you own? 2005 Giant XTC 2: Large frame, SRAM X9 rd, 
x9 shifters, XT fd, manitou skareb comp fork, hayes hydros, 
easton bar, stem and seat post.

bike you aspire to own? Happy with this beast

fave trail? Mt Keira (all of it)

fave city... why? Queenstown, just amazing

other sports? Running (half marathons etc), soccer, cricket, swimming

Does anybody out there have a skareb comp on there bike? and if so
can you make any other adjustments apart from rebound on the move. 
Because it is to active when riding on road (particularly uphill, no lockout) 
even when rebound is max. Can deal with it though by staying seated
when climbing.
Cheers
Awesome fun off road


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Hey Chookie!*

Is your bike red, yellow and black? If so I think I saw you riding up the sealed rd on mt keira a couple of saturdays ago. I was on holidays at the time. My fave bit of track at mt keira is the bit 2-3 k? from a pylon to the moto x track. Awesome!


----------



## chookie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey hud,
my bikes all black with white and chrome stickering. only got it last week. so probably wasn't me u saw up keira. old bike was an avanti hammer but it got stolen a couple of weeks ago. bugger. give us a yell next time ur out this way. show u some awesome trails. have u seen the jump track?


----------



## El Monstro (Oct 6, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Sydney

How often do you ride?

sadly only about once a week on dirt, twice more on road

Style of riding?

XC & Centennial Park Ranger-cross

Occupation?

just another IT guy...

Bike you own?

stock 2001 Cannondale F700, soon to be put out to pasture

Bike you aspire to own?

Would like to join the church of our lady Santa Cruz but the missus doesn't see that fitting into out financial plans. So lookin for similar bang out of a Mountain Cycle Zen or possibly a Kona King Kikapu.

Fave trail?
Good old Oakes, Manly Dam, and the mecca - NZ!

Other sports?
Forget about it.


----------



## sp00kme (Jan 13, 2004)

jawry said:


> Did you happen to go to NZ with Pete Creagh of Bushranger bikes?
> 
> Did that in Nov 03 - Redwoods in Rotorua through to Makara Peak in Wellington.
> 
> ...


hey jawry, nah i used to live in wellington.........yeah I got the accent, but now I live in Aus.

The mtb is wicked in nz eh, makara was my local trails which was awesome and we rode redwoods in rotorua whenever we got the chance. 
I'm heading back for the karapoti race next year.

i'm still laughing about your comment on the accent.

L8rs
sp00kme


----------



## $h0rty (Oct 13, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Geelong, victoria
*
How often do you ride?*
everyday

*Style of riding?*
bit of everything
*occupation?*

*bike you own?*

*bike you aspire to own?*

*fave trail?*
Buller
*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
dunno, geelong is good...
*other sports?*


----------



## Laika (Oct 8, 2004)

- Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Perth, WA

- How often do you ride?

Most days, commuting to work and weekend rides

- Style of riding?

Still working on that, informal XC/Trail, tame Urban.

- occupation?

Mining, Lab machine operator

- bike you own?

Just got a Giant VT3

- bike you aspire to own?

My VT quenched any bike lust I had. A nice lightweight SS hardtail would be cool. 

- fave trail?

Don't have a fav yet. 

- fave city... why? (controversial!)

Melbourne... Cool people with a Euro feel to the place.

- other sports?

Don’t go much for sport as a rule


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) McKellar, Canberra, ACT

How often do you ride? 2-3 times per week depending on my wife's shifts! ( Kids to be dropped at school vs Bike commute!) Sat - go the single track.

Style of riding? XC, 24hr and commuting

occupation? Maths teacher - mid-life career change - shock!

bike you own? Giant 2005 NRS2 - and loving every minute of it.

bike you aspire to own? Bought it 3 months ago - better not think about the next one yet!

fave trail? Mt Majura - all of the fun single track here.

fave city... why? (controversial!) Canberra - We get to ride on the footpaths! All the bike paths and pavements are shared use with the pedestrians...and they move out of the way with a smile!

other sports? Just sold my climbing rack - so not any more!


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

OK I've been squatting for long enough, better introduce myself...

Where you live? (suburb, city, state):

Scullin, Canberra, ACT. At the moment of writing I am currently living in Paris, France. A temporary disturbance. Look forward to returning to Canberra and my bikes !

How often do you ride?

every day when I'm with my bikes. Except for rain and work, nothing stops me !

Style of riding?

Tricky one, I started MTBing at age 14 on a diamond back Sorrento (rigid, 21 speed), riding the trails around the family farm. Loved it. When I outgrew the 16" frame I bought a mongoose DX6.7 hardtail with RS indy C forks and STX 7speed running gear. Loved it. Came to be interested in trials, "rigidified" the indy C by replacing elastomers with 3/4" polypipe, and went at it. Bought myself a dedicated Trials bike, 20" Raceline, and re-mtb'd the mongoose. Time passes and I continued to ride trials primarily, before getting back into MTB on the mongoose fairly strongly. Now trials is still my primary thing, but I love messing around on the trails on my rigid mongoose, now with zero stock parts. Have just bought myself a French hardtail frame, and will see to building that up into a nice XC/trail bike upon return. Mongoose will be a rigid SS frame for casual trails, commuting, whatever.

That was a bit long...sorry...

occupation?

Student, third year Psychology at ANU.

bike you own?

Mongoose hardtail is still kicking, I just can't kill the thing, StreakX RCZ "Kinesium" hardtail (being built, looking to be Manitou Black fork, King ISO hubs, Marta brakes, Rhyno lites, Middleburn rs7 duo 29/42 crankset), Decathlon 7.1 Road Bike (Sora gear, for fitness, commuting, not very fun at all), Echo Pure 26" trials bike w/King/Roox hubs, HS33 rear, middleburn rs7 trials cranks, Planet X fork, Echo bar and stem (waiting for a new, wider BB before I change the frame over to a BT5.0 www.btaustralia.tk and V-brakes on the back).

bike you aspire to own?

Moots Ti hardtail, most likely an SS w/eccentric BB. Maybe a Thylacine. Support the (relatively) local guys and all that. I have my dream trials bike, not many can say that 

fave trail?

my favourite "trail" trail is Majura, definitely, love it there. Favourite ride spots are Hawker rocks (Canberra nature park, see www.canberratrials.com > other > riding locations for the best trials in canberra) and John Knight park, Belconnen.

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Canberra ! I'm a country boy at heart so big cities don't become me. I love Canberra because it's not REALLY a city by city standards...yet has everything you need. Having bush and trees everywhere is something I'm constantly appreciative of. As far as real cities go, I'd have to say Amsterdam, Netherlands because of the laid back vibe and open-mindedness of the place !

other sports?

Have taken up bouldering while in France (what with Fontainebleau a forty minute train ride away and all  and will most likely continue that in Australia...other than that nothing.

pleased t'meet'y'all










I'd wave but I'm busy in the pic. Apologies for the huge post.

- Joel


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Hobart Tasmania

How often do you ride?
Not often enough, sometimes every day sometimes once a week

Style of riding?
XC, trailriding... just riding along

occupation?
dopey fool

bike you own?
Yeti ARC

bike you aspire to own?
Ralaigh Tomac Signature 

fave trail?
Trevalin reserve

fave city... why? (controversial!)
er the nicest one...

other sports?
bit of runing, rallying, hockey


----------



## kc19 (Nov 30, 2004)

Well now here it is my first ever post on the boards and i hope it will be the first of many
- Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Melbourne VIC

- How often do you ride?

seeing as im 17 i cant really drive to any trails  so trails when i have the opportunity otherwise pretty often around the streets.

- Style of riding?

i take it as it comes, trail riding i spose? i like my xc but i still like to do a jump when its available  

- occupation?

literally just finished year 12 about 3 weeks ago, i also work at myers.

- bike you own?

'02' model giant xtc se 2 with a few mods.

- bike you aspire to own?

mmmmmm yettttiiiiiiiiiiii or mayve an ellsworth truth

- fave trail?

lysterfield park  such a good park and only 20 mins by car, so tantalizingly close. 

- fave city... why? (controversial!)

Melbourne, brisbane is pretty laid back tho.

- other sports?

i play alot of field hockey, generally training 2-4 nights a week and playing on a friday night and satday morning. i also play indoor soccer in the off season of hockey to keep fit, i used to play floorball(kinda like ice hockey but you run and u have no pads).


----------



## OzTrailYa (Dec 13, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Bris'Vegas. 

How often do you ride?
'Bout twice a week usually

Style of riding?
Trail/Freeride and general muckrunning.. 

occupation?
Rep. 

bike you own?
2k3 Stinky, Y2k Avanti Competitor w/ Skarebs and an LX groupo(love this bike).

bike you aspire to own?
Wouldn't mind a Liquid or an Enduro  

fave trail?
Cootha Forest.  

fave city... why? (controversial!)
N/A.. The best one is the one you can find the good trails in..  

other sports?
Babe watching and chanel surfing.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Just wanted to update my profile to include Singlespeeding and to post a pic of my Surly for if you have not seen it already.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

TR, didn't you use to be toowoombaa rider? How did you change your user name?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jonowee said:


> TR, didn't you use to be toowoombaa rider? How did you change your user name?


Yep.
One and the same.
Only way it can be done that I know of is to contact Site Admin.
I changed it because toowoombarider is too hard/long for most people to type and even I shorten it to TR when I post.


----------



## Sam. (Dec 22, 2004)

'Evening Lads / Ladettes,

Long time lurker and first time poster here, so I thought I'd better get myself registered and say G'Day (and what better place to start for an intro than here on the Oz Roll Call!)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
- Canning Vale, Perth, WA

How often do you ride?
- Every weekend, come hell or high water.

Style of riding?
- XC, but building up base fitness as I am hoping to do some longer 'epic' rides this winter.

occupation?
- White collar weenie

bike you own?
- Giant NRS1

bike you aspire to own?
- Titus Racer X-100 (Custom Ti) - spec'd out with SRAM X.O r/d, XTR f/d, Magura Marta SL's, Mavic CrossMax XL's, Fox F100X / RP3 on the front & rear.

fave trail?
- Little Ovens & Kalamunda Circuit (done back-to-back in a figure 8) - Perthite's will hopefully know what I mean.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
- After Perth? If it's only within Oz, then I say Brisbane - great climate and a similar relaxed vibe to Perth. If it's outside of Oz, then I say San Francisco - Swweeeeet single-track (Tamarancho Loop), great MTB stores / climate and a similar relaxed vibe to Perh.

other sports?
- Extreme knitting - I'm well over 100 stiches per minute  

Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool Sam.!

I live in Willetton which just next to Canningvale, wanna organise a ride?

www.perthmtb.com , would be a good place for us to organise a ride.
Sob  ... I have no MTB riding friends especially ones that live in the same area. After my latest crash, my parents really don't feel comfortable about me cycling alone.


----------



## Sam. (Dec 22, 2004)

jonowee said:


> Cool Sam.!
> 
> I live in Willetton which just next to Canningvale, wanna organise a ride?
> 
> ...


Hi Jonowee,

We're virtually neighbours!

You've got mail!

Cheers,

Sam.


----------



## joecast(BA) (Dec 30, 2004)

wotzapollohimalaya said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> 
> lindisfarne, hobart, tas.
> 
> ...


homebrewing/drinking beer


----------



## Boofhead (Apr 23, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Currently Alberta Canada, from Wollongong NSW

Almost daily in summer, almost never in winter

XC/Enduro

Financial Analyst

Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0 & an older Norco Team Issue headtail

Pretty happy with the bikes I have

Anything in Kananaskis Country (Canada), anything in Royal National Park (NSW)

Anywhere on the south coast of NSW. Beautiful, quiet, great beaches.

Surfing, snowboarding, footy (league & union), mountaineering.


----------



## nickobec (Jan 6, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Kwinana, Perth, Western Australia

How often do you ride?
Currently not, smashed collarbone. (3 weeks down, 3 weeks to go) Otherwise daily.

Style of riding?
XC

occupation?
build websites

bike you own?
not a pretty sight, cheap chinese hardtail with buckled rear wheel.

bike you aspire to own?
Avanti Barracuda, Norco Charger or Norco Bigfoot (I will be buying one of these three in the next four weeks).

fave trail?
the sandhills across the road from my house.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
which ever city I am in at the time.

other sports?
not at the moment ;-)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

mik_git said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> Hobart Tasmania
> 
> How often do you ride?
> ...


Dunno how to edit this one...

anyway bling bling


----------



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

*roll call*

_Where? _

Melbourne, but previously Canberra. (mmmm singletrack)

_how often?_

2-3 times a week.

_style_?

XC. twisty singletrack is my favorite vice...

_occupation?_

lab tech

_bike?_

Baum Espresso. Custom steel is brilliant! Try it 

_fave trail?_

pre-fire stromlo forest in Canberra.


----------



## nickobec (Jan 6, 2005)

*Can't edit my previous post*

So here goes an updated version


nickobec said:


> How often do you ride?
> Currently not, smashed collarbone. (3 weeks down, 3 weeks to go) Otherwise daily.


Well, I am not fully healed (old bones take longer), but back on the bike, once or twice a day for an hour (two hours sessions on weekends).



nickobec said:


> Style of riding?
> XC


trail, basically single track and overgrown double track, nothing too aggressive right now.

bike you own?
04 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (got a good price on it, I was looking at midrange hardtails and there she was, for a few dollars more with better forks, fox propedal rear shock, only V brakes but that is all I need)

bike you aspire to own?
I just bought my stumpy, I don't really aspire to own anything else right now. Hydralic discs, wider rims and tyres are the desired upgrades.



nickobec said:


> fave trail?
> the sandhills across the road from my house.


and beyond, generally just get out and explore on weekends, weekdays ride a short loop.


----------



## crowe92 (Aug 20, 2004)

Boston USA, Grew up in Brisbane

Ride 2-3 times a week (when there is no snow)

Freeride/all mountain

Information Technologies Director (guy with a title)

05 Kona Coiler Dee-lux, GT Ruckus 1.0

Kona Stinky Dee-lux

Lynn Woods, Middlesex Fells Near Boston USA

If anyone is in Boston area let me know. HAve a few beers and a ride


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 26, 2005)

Since I just signed up... I should add my name to the list!

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Woolloonooloo, Sydney

How often do you ride?
Commute to work x 5 days

Style of riding?
Road - but want to start off road. not sure what style yet.

occupation?
Record Company publicist

bike you own?
Did own a cheap Apollo. But it was stolen outside the Hopetoun hotel last wek,

bike you aspire to own?
Still figuring that out. Afte 2 days on the net - I've narrowed it down to 3 brands: Giant Trek or Specializer - around the $600 mark. See earlier post for more info.

fave trail?
Centenial Park through to Queens Park at the moment

fave city... why? (controversial!)
In general... New York!
For local music - Melbourne
For life - Sydney

other sports?
swimming, wakeboarding, snowboarding, kick boxing, yoga


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't update my posts so will add this to reflect my new Santa Cruz Superlight.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I live in Brunswick, Melbourne.

I ride to school and to work everyday, offroad 1-2 times a week. Also do 1-2 road rides per week. The odd long road trip, and the odd camping trip.

I'm a Student .

I ride a Giant Rincon 05 with Bontrager Racelite wheels

I'd like to ride a Motobecane Fly 9357

Don't have a fav trail

Melbourne is the besterest city for sure!


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

TR, I like the superlight. It looks great.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Figured I should update the pic of my profile.










Oh yes. If you go back and look at 'Andy ?'. About 10mnoths ago he was racing the oaks race and came off...

He damaged his knee so badly that he couldn't walk properly for about 6months. 
He sold his bike and as far as I know, doesn't ride anymore


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Andy sold his bike to me. Actually I have since resold it as it was a bit small for me and I liked my Raceline better.
Andy said he didn't want to risk his job again by falling of his bike a second time, poor guy.
I think I recall him saying he might get a roady.


----------



## Kitkat (Apr 14, 2004)

Thought I should fill this in as a newbie on the board (actually rediscovering it after many years in the wilderness, so to speak)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride?
2 to 3 times a week

Style of riding?
Mainly road, just not enough time to go off-road

occupation?
Tourism professional, some time tour guide / instructor in MTB

bike you own?
Cannondale hardtail (road set-up), Trek Fuel (off-road set-up)

bike you aspire to own?
Don't have all day so I won't bore you all, but the N+1 rule applies

fave trail?
Quite a few - around Sydney, would be the Oaks, Andersons, Great North Road, Lane Cove NP - I'm not one for technical riding so wide open trails with good views are good

Fave city... why?
Don't need to be controversial!!! But I have a few fave cities and regions.

- Sydney - well for obvious reasons, I still think Sydney is one of the most liveable cities in the world (until we run out of water!), temperate climate, beach, mountains, wilderness areas all within easy reach 

- Hong Kong - city of my birth, need I say more? Although I don't think I can live there any more. No real place to go to ride me bike!!!

- San Francisco - Fave city in North America by far, similar climate to Sydney's, great mountain biking very near the city, excellent road riding, close enough to the mountains, and a great city to boot.

- Vancouver - similar to San Fran, and Canada is a nice country, too wet in winter is the only downside.

- Calgary - my "third home" is the Canadian Rockies and it is simply an awesome place if you're into the outdoors, a bit cold to live year round though, summer is magnificent!

- Most of New Zealand, again got great mountains and wilderness areas, even if they speak funny. 

And then there's Ireland and most of France . . . 

other sports?
Have to involve big engines, and cars going around in circles . . . if it doesn't have wheels it is not a sport.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Another new addition to the Quiver.









Frame weighs in at 1,450g.
Will be taking my time building this one.


----------



## wotzapollohimalaya (Mar 29, 2004)

*hi*



Kitkat said:


> Thought I should fill this in as a newbie on the board (actually rediscovering it after many years in the wilderness, so to speak)
> 
> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> Sydney, NSW
> ...


hi kinyat...

this is rob here.. from BN

wow... found out more about you than on the great north rd ride!


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Adelaide

*How often do you ride?*
Every Sunday morning, race last sunday of each month, try to get in one night ride or mide week trail ride each week. I also try and commute to work a few days a week.

*Style of riding?*
XC

*occupation?*
Teacher

*bike you own?*
Salsa Caballero with 5th Element shock
Manitou Scareb Platinum Fork
Truvativ Team Stylo Team Cranks
Crank Bros Ti pedals
XT hydro brakes
XTR front derailleur
XO shifters and rear derailleur
XT 24 spoke wheels
Thomson stem/post
Answer Carbon protaper bars
Selle Italia SLR XC saddle
Kenda Karma/Nevegal (depends on season) or Hutchinson Mosquito

*bike you aspire to own?*
What I own! Why would i want anything else, except for XTR cranks

*fave trail?*
Fox Creek

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Adelaide, cause I live here!

*other sports?*
None! No time, I am married, full time job, 2 kids under 3 etc. Lucky i ride at all!!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Bendigo, Victoria

How often do you ride? 2 or 3 times a week

Style of riding? XC / trail

occupation? Telecommunications related

bike you own? GT Avalanche 0.5 and Klein Pinnacle

bike you aspire to own? Orange Sub 5 

fave trail? There are heaps aorund here

fave city... why? (controversial!) None really - I hate big cities

other sports? Pumpin' iron and hunting / fishing


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Upgradeitis has set in:



















Some nice upgrades here:
Reba SL U-turn
XT M761 cranks
Magura Marta hydro's


----------



## mtnbkrdr98 (May 27, 2004)

*I'm in*

Boise, ID
but from Orange County, CA,suburb of LA
where your band INXS currently is hanging out
looking for a new lead singer
whose name will probably e
Jordyce


----------



## [bEn] (Jun 7, 2005)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Victoria- Melbourne/ Bayswater
*How often do you ride?*
Daily
*Style of riding?*
XC
*occupation?*
Golf Driving Range
*bike you own?*
2005 Giant Yukon
*bike you aspire to own?*
Too many to name. Kona Coiler or Coiler Dee-Lux, Giant AC or Giant VT1
*fave trail?*
Lysterfield Lake, Bell Bird Dell.
*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne
*other sports?*
Athletics, Gym.
*
MY BIKE*- (Will get better pictures soon)


----------



## leonardo (Apr 15, 2005)

thought i should say hello.
live on Central Coast, Sydney . 
I ride every day, either mtb or road, on fluid trainer if i have too. Got these excellent training dvds from local shop the other day. Spinnervales. Recomend them to anyone.
Mtb is 05 s works stumpy fsr.put on fsa carbon cranks and triple ti egg beaters.Full xtr . Keeps me happy.
Ourimbah is just unreal.All the guys around here have done a great job in establishing tracks and maintenance. i congatulate you all. I have also been around red hill and oxford falls.Really enjoyable.
will post a picture if i can......not really comp literate!!!!


----------



## fejfighter (Aug 20, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
southern sydney nsw australia

How often do you ride?
as much as i can usualy at least a good hour a week

Style of riding?
cross country but i like free riding too

occupation?
high school student

bike you own?
diamondback sorrento '03(?) with manitou axel forks

bike you aspire to own?
cannondale prophet or the cannondale rush (when they come out)

fave trail?
anything technical

fave city... why? (controversial!)
canberra i'm sick of the problems in sydney and its bloody expensive here.

other sports?
rugby league i'm a referee


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

a sorrento ('95 model I think) was my first bike as well. Ah memories. Even raced on it once. I concur on the canberra thing. Enjoy your time here, there's a lot to learn (and a lot of grumpy yanks to tell you you're wrong  )

- Joel


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*here's my details*

live - 
central coast NSW

how often I ride - 
3 times a day 5 days/week (before work, to work and home)about 40km a day. Plus at least once a day on the w/end.

style - 
commuting, xc (not racing) trail and endurance racing

occupation - 
bike shop manager/bike mechanic

bikes - 
specialized epic and specialized sirrus

dream bike - 
fully pimped versions of the above I'm slowly building them)

favourite trail - 
anywhere where I can't see or hear another human/car/bike rider

favourite city - 
I hate anywhere where I can see or hear other humans

other sports-
There are other sports? That's crazy.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*here's my details*

live - 
central coast NSW

how often I ride - 
3 times a day 5 days/week (before work, to work and home)about 40km a day. Plus at least once a day on the w/end.

style - 
commuting, xc (not racing) trail and endurance racing

occupation - 
bike shop manager/bike mechanic

bikes - 
specialized epic and specialized sirrus

dream bike - 
fully pimped versions of the above (I'm slowly building them)

favourite trail - 
anywhere where I can't see or hear another human/car/bike rider

favourite city - 
I hate anywhere where I can see or hear other humans

other sports-
There are other sports? That's crazy.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

wrenchmonkey said:


> favourite city -
> I hate anywhere where I can see or hear other humans


I like it ! I learned to ride in 300 acres of empty australian bush - nothing quite like knowing for sure there isn't a dog walker around that blind fast corner.

- Joel


----------



## schacksta (Apr 2, 2005)

*Schacksta*

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Yellowrock, NSW.

How often do you ride?

Daily.

Style of riding?

Aggressive XC / racing / commuting

occupation?

Government job.

bike you own?

1. Ellsworth Truth
2. Giant NRS 1
3 Giant VT2

bike you aspire to own?

a roady as well...?

fave trail?

WSMTB home track at Yellowmundee or anything at Majura Pines (ACT).

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Bangkok - fun, relaxed, cheap.

other sports?

pfffft... who has time!!!


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

How often do you ride?
Not often enough...

Style of riding?
Country and western, er science fiction, no what I really meant was anime.

occupation?
Who wants to know?

bike you own?
More than one.

bike you aspire to own?
More than one.

fave trail?
Can't say - haven't been on them all yet!

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Canberra, Hobart or Launceston - definitely *NOT* Sydney as way too many @***holes here.

other sports?
Nordic skiing, eating, synchronised swimming, curling, etc.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Kalgoorlie, Western Australia

*How often do you ride?*
6 or 7 days a week, 10 to 30km per ride

*Style of riding?*
XC - very poorly, but at least I'm fit now.

*occupation?*
Geological Modelling Specialist and landscape photographer (see www.scenebyhird.com)

*bike you own?*
Until 3 days ago, Giant Boulder SE. Now, a Giant XtC3 (06 model)

*bike you aspire to own?*
Got it 3 days ago ..... (ask me again when I know more about this sport!)

*fave trail?*
Still searching for it.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne - because I grew up there. Kalgoorlie is pretty good too, but we are likely to move to Perth soon.

*other sports?*
I used to play basketball, before knee injuries stopped me and "forced" me to put on 30kg, and swimming (did the Rotto swim in 2000). 13 years ago I did a lot of bike touring, but haven't ridden since moving to Kalgoorlie 12 years ago. I got back into riding in January this year when I bought my first mountain bike. Now I wish I had never stopped - I've lost most of those extra kilograms since January (15 years of life wasted being sedentary!)

Cheers,
Graeme Hird


----------



## autumn acid (Nov 6, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Concord, Sydney, NSW
How often do you ride?
7 days a week, 40 minutes every day. If it's a nice night I'll ride then as well.
Style of riding?
Fitness, Leisure, Aggresive
occupation?
Property Valuer/Student
bike you own?
Raleigh with components and model number not even worth mentioning.
bike you aspire to own?
Trek 6700 (short term). Trek Top Fuel 110 (long term, when money isn't a problem, haha)
fave trail?
A few trails discovered by my uncle at Padstow Heights  
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney - been here all my life, I can't really comment on anywhere else!!!
other sports?
Soccer and tethered swimming.... ummm, not really.  

tomacrapod, aphex twin = t3h bestest


----------



## fringe_dweller (Aug 28, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Engadine, NSW also Kurrajong NSW

How often do you ride?
3-4 times a week

Style of riding?
Aggressive XC/All Mountain

occupation?
IT guy

bike you own?
Ells Moment

bike you aspire to own?
hmmm... I'll get back to you

fave trail?
Menai

Grant


----------



## Closeburn (Oct 12, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Epping, Sydney
How often do you ride?
6 days
Style of riding?
All Mtn, Enduro, XC Race.......(when I started you just rode, back when Johnny Tomac won XC Gold and DH Silver World Championships & Mammoth Kamikazi on the same bike ! )
occupation?
Business Analyst
bike you own?
Santa Cruz Heckler (5th element/XTR)
previous
Apollo 1991
GT Avalanche 1993
GT Zaskar 1995
GT Zaskar Team 2000

bike you aspire to own?
Santa Cruz Nomad maybe
Trek 9.9 
John Tomac Raleigh with Tioga Disc wheel circa 1993

fave trail?
Local, Lane Cove Valley
Fun, Manly Dam, Oxford Falls
Legend, Helensburgh
Hardcore, Six Foot Track
Club Race, Yarramundi
National Race, Mt Majura

fave city... why? (controversial!)
....in the future it will be where I can access too the trails
other sports?[/QUOTE]
riding on tarmac......feels like another sport

Angus.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
North Shore, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride?
Not enough, love to get out at least a few times a week for any form of riding

Style of riding?
Anything fun or challenging theres nothing like the feeling of getting to the top of a steep section and looking down on the rest of your ride. The muddier the better is also true.

occupation?
Uni bum at the moment

bike you own?
Specialised Hardrock, working on a few mods to get it up to spec. Brakes tyres are coming very soon

bike you aspire to own?
Demo9 would have to be high on the list or maybe a big hit.

fave trail?
At the moment Mt Burrough outside of Launceston would have to be high on the list.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney, because theres always controversy 

other sports?
Squash and anything to do with the snow


----------



## redjekyll (Sep 11, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Davidson, Sydney NSW

How often do you ride?
3-4 times a week

Style of riding?
Freeride / XC depending on trail

occupation?
IT Sales

bike you own?
Cannondale Jekyll and Gemini

bike you aspire to own?
Prophet

fave trail?
Bantry Bay

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney

other sports?
Sea Kayak


----------



## JohnnoShadbolt (Feb 29, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Port Macquarie, NSW.

*How often do you ride?*
6 days each week. Wednesday is my rest day.

*Style of riding?*
More or less anything related to XC. I'll be returning to XC racing in about a week's time. Other than that, I like touring.

My favourite style of event would have to be enduro.

*Occupation?*
Student, Web Developer, and I might still have time to become a professional mountain biker.

*Bike you own?*
'05 Jamis Dakar Sport. Mostly stock, with ABR seatpost, Larsen TT tyres, DT Swiss Comp spokes and a Cateye Enduro 8 computer.

*Bike you aspire to own?*
I just had a look at some 2006 bikes, and the new Merida Trans-Mission Speed looks pretty nice.

*Fave trail?*
Anything in Canberra. O'Conner ridge is fun.

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
For mountain biking, Canberra.
For fun, Melbourne.

*Other sports?*
Kayaking _looks_ fun.


----------



## blue_neon (Jun 7, 2005)

G'day everyone...

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
SE Suburbs, Melboune, VIC

How often do you ride?
at least once a week

Style of riding?
XC riding/trails

occupation?
Part-time bike mechanic

bike you own?
HMK hardtail (?.. i know), w/lots of upgrades in process of looking for good XC bike.

bike you aspire to own?
some good XC fs 

fave trail?
Lysterfield trails, Dandenogs.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne...der

other sports?
Athlectics, Golf, DH Skiing


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Might as well add the Ventana to the sticky.


----------



## Steve_N (Sep 6, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Glenmore Park, Sydney, NSW (home of the McMansion)_

How often do you ride?
_Between 2-6 days per week depending_

Style of riding?
_XC and enduro_

occupation?
_IT - Applications Tester_

bike you own?
_I own 2 - 99 Specialized FSR XC Comp and 93 Diamondback Axis Pro_

bike you aspire to own?
_Niner Sir9 - which I am currently scrpaing the cash together for..._

fave trail?
_Yellowmundee, Killingworth XC and anything in the ACT_

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Sydney, because it has everything (and I was born and bred here)_ 
_Honourable mention to Canberra - cycling heaven..._

other sports?
_What? Are there other sports?_

Peace...


----------



## davidecan (Feb 26, 2005)

]
Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Putney, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride?
twice a week locally and whenever i can get to manly dam or the Blue Mountains


Style of riding?
XC/trail riding


occupation?
civil engineer


bike you own?
cannondale jekyll

bike you aspire to own?
cannondale bad boy
anything litespeed (yum!!!)




fave trail?
the oaks and manly dam
.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
stupid question - sydney 


other sports?
i like riding my bike


----------



## autumn acid (Nov 6, 2005)

Well you can update my profile - now the estatic owner of a trek 6500.....  Awesome bike, serious overkill for me though


----------



## Clumpster (Dec 21, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Melbourne

How often do you ride? mmm not enough

Style of riding? Dirt jump/ street

occupation? Sales rep (Repco)

bike you own? inbetween, about to buy a Kona Cowan or a Santa Cruz Jackal

bike you aspire to own? Eventually a freeride bike in love with the Ellsworth Chaois

fave trail? any street

fave city... why? (controversial!) Melbourne, multicultral, always have something good going on

other sports? why when you can ride anywhere


----------



## GT Urban Warrior (Nov 6, 2005)

*age sex location?*

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Thomastown, Melbourne, VIC

*How often do you ride?*
7 days per week. 5 days commuting to work (45km per day) and weekend bashing around some trails

*Style of riding?*
in between and road bike and a mountain bike. I love to go fast on road (hence the slicks) but at the same time my old BMX habits kick in and i love to go crazy off road.

*occupation?*
University Lecturer in Electrical Engineering

*bike you own?*
GT Avalanche 0.5 frame
Sram X9 rear, Deaore LX front, Srax X9 shifter
Deore Discs
WTB speed disc rims
Stem = FSA OS-115 oversized 31.8mm clamp with carbon 4bolt Ti cap. 130mm length
Handlebars = FSA K-Force Flat bar 31.8mm Carbon/Kevlar composite
Tyres = Specialized Nimbus 2006 26x1.5"

*bike you aspire to own?*
GT Road Bike
GT Zaskar Team or Expert

*fave trail?*
The bike lane in the middle of st. georges road coming from Preston going down to Brunswick. Get some good speed there but watch out for those bikers who look like they havnet ridden a bike before. Also, prepare to lock your breaks when you approach intersections, although cars are to give way to you. LOL.

Honestly, I get a thrill from speed, the faster, the better. I love it. Offroad, just gunning it on some off road tracks up in the northern parts of melbourne, whittlesea, south morang etc..

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Hrmmm, Melbourne would be number 1 if it wasnt for the friggin 47deg day new years eve wher is was sweating my bollocks off. So now it is in second place. Number 1 city I would say for me is Lund, Sweden. Every1 rides bikes, hardly any cars. Nothing better than some chicks going out clubbing etc wearing mini skirts and riding a bike to the club. LOL.

*other sports?*
Skiing Mt. Buller, Falls Creek.
Football (a.k.a Soccer), Australia to the World Cup, About TIME!


----------



## lukee (Nov 19, 2005)

Where you live?

Where you live?

Leura, Blue Mountains NSW

How often do you ride?
2-3 times a week

Style of riding?
XC

Occupation?
Osteopath

Bike you own?
Cannondale Rush 600

Bike you aspire to?
Just picked up my Rush, and am very happy with it.

Fave trail?
Oaks fire trail

Fave city?
I like sydney and melbourne

Other sport?
none


----------



## nsryan (Jan 6, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Lindfield, Sydney, NSW

*How often do you ride?*
Everyday to work - most weekends

*Style of riding?*
XC, would like to do some more freeride

*occupation?*
Software Engineer

*bike you own?*
Giant Iguan disc 2003

*bike you aspire to own?*
2006 Giant Reign 1
OR
Scott Ransom 20

*fave trail?*
Ourimbah

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Brisbane - The pub with the tower of beer!!!

*other sports?*
Played some Ultimate Frisbee at uni - if anyone's keen to get it on, give us a yell!


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

Like i said in the other thread, i'm not in Aus yet but will be on the 25th of jan

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Ah when i get there, Ballarat, Melbourne, Vic

How often do you ride?
Everyday if i can

Style of riding?
XC, street

occupation?
Student

bike you own?
1)Sinister ridge, USE lefty for XC, AM, light FR
2)Norco Satsqush, Fox vanR 125mm built for street, no pic, not finished building it at the bike shop...
3)Malaysian rural area racing bike, 20" wheels(old school), 1st pic

bike you aspire to own?
Ah...Maybe the full sinister lineup?

fave trail?
None in Aus yet

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney...?

other sports?
Fishing....


----------



## jaseone (Jan 23, 2006)

Closeburn said:


> Legend, Helensburgh


Helensburgh? Oh man *sighs*

I was just feeling homesick so thought I'd do a search for Helensburgh and this thread came up, I'm a Helensburgh expat stuck in Houston, Texas and have just gotten back into MTB riding over here.

What track are they calling Legend? I haven't cycled in Helensburgh for something like 5 years but knew just about every track out there especially out the back of the tip, I miss all that great single track especially the loop down & back from the motorcross track and the killer climb back up the hill from the creek, although the creek is more Otford than Helensburgh. I used to ride out that way through Nasho (uh oh here comes my Aussie slang again, my Texan girlfriend is in for a real treat!  ) to Audley for a good 60km ride on the weekends.

I really miss being so close to so much great riding, here in Houston you have to drive everywhere and having to drive to go biking really sucks. Oh well I'm competing for the first time this year so that will be fun.


----------



## jonot (Feb 4, 2006)

Where you live? Calamvale, Brisbane, Queensland.

How often do you ride? 3/4 times a week

Style of riding? Freeride / Downhill

occupation? Student/Maccas *****

bike you own? Custom '05 Kona Stinky

bike you aspire to own? Pimped Demo 8/9

fave trail? Nerangatang

fave city... why? Brisbane.

other sports? Rugby, Cricket


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Northcote, VIC​
How often do you ride?
Commute everyday, XC whenever I have time (waiting for the kids to be old enough to ride XC with me then will ride more  )​
Style of riding?
Commute on a singlespeed, road and firetrails on a cyclocross bike, XC on the singlespeed.​
occupation?
Geologist​
bike you own?
Specialized stumpjumper converted to singlespeed.
GT ZRX cyclocross.​
bike you aspire to own?
Retrotec singlespeed.​
fave trail?
Lysterfield or yarra bend.​
fave city... why? (controversial!)
(In Aus) Melbourne - love the vibe and love living in Northcote.
(OS) Tucson - I was at Uni there and had a 50 minute commute of which 40mins was on technical singletrack. Weather was beautiful too.​
other sports?
Windsurfing.​


----------



## HeezaGeeza (Jan 23, 2006)

wotzapollohimalaya said:


> other sports?


Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Mosman, Sydney, NSW
How often do you ride?
Every other day if possible
Style of riding?
Best described as All Mountain
occupation?
Salesman
bike you own?
Santa Cruz Nomad
bike you aspire to own?
None right now, the bike is only a few days old
fave trail?
Red Hill
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, great bars, crap weather


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Where you live?
SA - North Eastern Suburbs

How often do you ride?
It fluctuates, but probably once every 2 days

Style of riding?
Commuting, XC, try to dirt jump but just hurt myself, downhill when I can, but it happens about once a year

occupation?
IT Field (Desktop) Support

bike you own?
Kona Coiler
Kona Smoke

bike you aspire to own?
Santa Cruz Superlight
Giant Glory

fave trail?
Don't ride enough to know! Kuipto is ok, but it's lame. I need to find singletrack in SA

fave city... why?
Adelaide - cos I feel overwhelmed in the other cities! Too big! 

other sports?
Bushwalking, Watching movies, Sitting in front of a damn computer too much! haha


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Diamond Creek Victoria

How often do you ride?
3-4 times / week
Style of riding?
xc / Commuting 2-3 times per week
occupation?
process engineer
bike you own?
Dodsun Firepower - commuter and as of tomorrow Cannondale Rush 1000
bike you aspire to own?
Cannondale Rush 1000!!!!
fave trail?
anywhere there's bush singletrack and some mates
fave city... why? (controversial!)
I don't really like any cities!!
other sports?
Rallying!!!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> wotzapollohimalaya
> vbmenu_register("postmenu_130913", true);
> 
> *Roll call
> ...


 great thread but it should have been an Aussie RC unless Ive missed something, where are all the Kiwis! come out and play dudes/esses

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

*Auckland, don't blame the player blame the game, AKs not that bad really, I just live here honest! My hearts still in the South Island but the riding is good here all year round.

* How often do you ride?

*As much as I can which is never enough, a night ride during the week and every weekend, the Headless Horseman come out 2 play early Sunday mornings (0630 -7am starts killer) usually at the sandpit (Woodhill), but when I can twist there arms I get the boys to Riverhead

* Style of riding?

*If it means peadling my bike I ride it all, just do it.

* occupation?

*Proffesional MTBBiker, extreme sports junkie, Yeah right I wish Corporate AM
arghh Im stuck in a concrete jungle when all I want is the fresh air of nature, who are the real slaves.

* bike you own?

*Turner 5 Spot

* bike you aspire to own?

*Think I'll add an RFX I'm back into jumping big time! Somthing DH IH DW/ Demo 8, or possibly combine it all into a Nicolai TFR internal gearbox frame thanks BBB I'll send u the hospital bills LOL.

* fave trail?

* Too many to count!
Anything at Riverhead thats technical singletrack, Hot X buns in Vegas, The Rude, Wanaka Plantation forest, Naseby, Behind the clock in CO.

* fave city... why? (controversial!)

*I live in the city but I'm a country boy, I like visiting other cities but living there is not the same, I'd like to go to San Fran Cisco, Barcelona visit my buddy over there he can show me around cheers in advance W!

* other sports?

*What other sports, OK anything really, but my passion is riding, and I like NZ vs Aussie on the sports feild. Go the ABs


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Bloody nice rig mate. Good to see you supporting the All Blacks, you guys will win one day


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 
Townsville, QLD but possibly moving to Cobar, NSW

How often do you ride?
At least twice a week, otherwise whenever I get a chance to dash out.

Style of riding?
XC, general trail riding, just get out there and explore really. Love going up & love going back down. Dirt is best, butumen's not too bad if theres a hill to conquer.

occupation?
Stay at home Mum, doing a bit of work from home at the same time.

bike you own?
06 Trance 3










bike you aspire to own?
Very happy with the current one: would love to be able to upgrade bit's and pieces though & experiment with different set ups.

fave trail?
Haven't been on too many "real" bike trails. Whish I had discovered what was just about at my feet when I used to live in Canberra!

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Darwin - Love the NT in general, and Darwin is great, nice and warm, people are real laid back, live there again any day. Alice Springs isn't too bad either - got married there!

other sports?
Purely mountain biking for this lady!


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

trailadvent said:


> great thread but it should have been an Aussie RC unless Ive missed something, where are all the Kiwis! come out and play dudes/esses


G'day Trailadvent,

The forum has only recently had its title changed to include the Kiwis because whataboutben noticed you guys had nowhere to call home on mtbr.com. Before then, it was the Aussie forum, which is why there were no Kiwis until your good self posted.

Welcome - and awesome bike mate!

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Kristina, although I know you’re no stranger here by any means! 

For some silly reason I’ve come across a few of your posts on different boards, and never put the screen name / bike / name together… ut:

Dave.


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

Live - Home Of The V8's, Nsw
Ride - Everydaily
Style Of Riding - Xc And Commuting Etc Etc..carpark Wheelies Etc
Occupation - Parole Officer.
Bikes - See Photos
Aspire To Own - Pugsly, Karate Monkey, Steamroller And Mabye A Nomad...everything Really
Trail - Lidsdale, Majura, Local Singletrack
Fave City - Bangkok.. Only Place Ive Been And Had A Ball
Other Sports - League, Snowboarding..thats About It Really


----------



## [bEn] (Jun 7, 2005)

Might as well update mine.

*Where you live?* (suburb, city, state)
Victoria- Melbourne/ Bayswater
*How often do you ride?*
Daily
*Style of riding?*
XC, Aggressive XC, will be into Freeride soon.
*occupation?*
Bake House
*bike you own?*
2005 Giant Yukon
*bike you aspire to own?*
Theres a lot of bikes i like. Yeti 575 would be nice to have, as well as a Kona Coiler.
*fave trail?*
Lysterfield Lake, Mount Dandenong
*fave city... why? (controversial*!)
Melbourne, because its great.
*other sports?*
Gym.

*MY BIKE-*


----------



## sicwombat (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, this is me.....
Where do you live
Melbourne, Patterson Lakes
How often do you ride?
Once a week, usually Saturday mornings
Style of riding?
Aggresive cross country, love flowing single track, technical rocky sections and fast rough downhills
Occupation?
Industrial designer, Furniture designer
Bike?
2005 Giant reign 2
Bike you aspire to own?
2007 Giant reign 1
Fave trail?
Lysterfield lake mostly, A bit of Healsville and the You Yangs, although would like to spend more time at the you yangs, but a bit far to travel (1.5 hrs)
Fave city?
Melbourne 
Other sports?
Snow boarding, sail boarding and sailing


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

Where you live? Northern Beaches, Sydney, N.S.W.

How often do you ride? As much as time permits (1 - 3 times week)

Style of riding? Aggressive XC, moderate AM.

Occupation? Aircraft Maintenance Engineer / Mechanical Engineer/ Student Research Assistant.

Bike you own? 2006 Giant Trance 2

Bike you aspire to own? Titus Motolite / Ibis Mojo.

Fave trail? Manly Dam.

Fave city... why? Each city I have been to has good and bad points!

Other sports? Gym.


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

Live: Sunny Newcastle
Ride: 3 x week
Style: XC
Occupation: Sales
Bike(s): Giant Anthem LE, GT Zaskar Pro & Giant CRX1 Flat Bar Roadie
Aspire to own: I own it already
Fave Trail: Killingworth
Fave City: I live in it
Other sport: Too many too list


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Captain,

That Anthem is a work of art mate :thumbsup: .


----------



## MTB-Tragic (Aug 8, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Rivett, ACT (5min 27sec ride from Mt Stromlo, not that I've been counting 

*How often do you ride?*
Preferably 2 times a week, but only once a week lately.

*Style of riding?*
Mainly XC, but I don't mind giving DH and some more technical stuff a go on the days I am feeling brave. I also tend to keep away from jumps and big drops as I have already lost one frame to this (poor technique to blame more than anything)

*Occupation?*
Strategic Business Planning (Govt)

*Bike you own?*
Specialized Enduro 2003

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Cove G-Spot FR

*Fave trail?*
Majura Pines, Canberra. So many bits of trail, but so many options.

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Canberra. Brisbane and Melbourne are also up there on my favourite Aussie destinations.

*Other sports?*
Swimming. I also went in an adventure race once, but we finished after the medal presentation thougt some more training was necessary before continuing that line of fitness. Now did I say training?


----------



## mereel (Aug 8, 2006)

Live: Brisbane
Ride: Often
Style: XC, enduro, commute, road
Occupation: Software Development Manager
Bike(s): Mongoose Hardtail, GT road bike
Aspire to own: Giant Trance
Fave Trail: Gap Creek
Fave City: Paris
Other sport: gym, run, snowboard

The current beast:


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Live: Hornsby NSW
Ride: 1-3 days per week commuting, once per month MTB Orienteering
Style: commute and AM/XC
Occupation: Public Servant.
Bike: 06 Gary Fisher Cake 2DLX, 91 GF Hookooekoo rigid.
Aspire to Own: Own it already
Fave trail: Penrose state forest and Swallow hill Canberra.
Fave City: Canberra
Other spprts: Gym, bush walking


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Just passing through with an updated bike pic:


----------



## johno55 (May 18, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Wanniassa ACT

How often do you ride? 4 - 5 times a week

Style of riding? Commuting & XC (some racing)

occupation? Contract Manager

bike you own? 05 RM Blizzard & 05 Ellsworth TRUTH both blinged to the max

bike you aspire to own? Ellsworth Epithany

fave trail? Sparrow Hill ACT

fave city... why? (controversial!) Newcastle for the choice of beaches

other sports? Swimming & Walking not as sport

Q, How do u insert pics without hosting a web page??


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Kiwi Ventana rider*

Where you live?

Christchurch New Zealand

How often do you ride?

2-3 times a week

Style of riding?

XC trail riding

occupation?

Newspapers

bike you own?

Ventana El Saltomontes 4" rockers

bike you aspire to own?

Thats was it

fave trail?

Port Hills, Queen Charlotte track

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Christchurch cause great trails right on our doorstep with no snakes!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Great to see another Kiwi on the boards!  Nice Salty too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubbles_Aus (Aug 27, 2006)

Adelaide

Every day to work

Road and XC (little bit of downhill but Im a *****)

Make games for xbox/ps2 etc

Wheeler 5900

Anything better than my wheeler 

Fox Creek

Adelaide, born and bred here!


----------



## hyrola (Aug 30, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Sydney.

How often do you ride?

As much as i can, at least every weekend.

Style of riding?

Ex BMX'er so as close to that as i can, trails, jumps whatever. Just love to get out and ride. 

occupation?

Computers.

bike you own?

Specialized Enduro 05

bike you aspire to own?

Nothing at the moment i only just bought this one 

fave trail?

To Be Advised, need to explore!

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Sydney only because its where i was born and brought up in. I love queensland and melbourne aswell for different reasons.

other sports?

Skateboarding, surfing, snowboarding


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Brisbane

How often do you ride?
I aim for 3 times per week. 1 weekend off road ride, 1 mid week off road night ride and 1 mid week ride along the Brisbane River bike paths.

Style of riding?
XC

occupation?
IT Project Manager

bike you own?
Giant NRS

bike you aspire to own?
SC Blur LT

fave trail?
Singletrack

fave city... why? (controversial!)

other sports?


I've been a watcher on MTBR for a while and I thought it might change that to be a contributor, just for something different.


----------



## LukeB (Feb 6, 2005)

Where you live?- presently in the UK, but moving to Sydney shortly.

How often do you ride?- 3 or 4 times a week.

Style of riding?- Everything- Road Race, XC Race, DH Race, Enduro races, plain old XC, plain old DH, North Shore, dirt jumping, street, skate park, even dabble in BMX.

occupation?- presently unemployed, but getting a supermarket job to scrape some pennies together.

bike you own?

Feel almost scared to say- not a giant! Commencal Supreme 6.1. Also have a Spesh Enduro fro racing, a Spesh Hardrock SS and a GT fixie MTB.



















bike you aspire to own?- A Nicolai G-Boxx.

fave trail?- Cut Gate in the UK.

fave city... why? (controversial!)- Geneva.

other sports?- Rock climbing, sailing, windsurfing.


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Brisbane

How often do you ride?
Commute to work every day - Aim for 2-3 rides per week - 1 night ride and 2 weekend rides if possible

Style of riding?
XC - but getting into DH/FR

occupation?
Architect

bike you own?
Giant Iguana (commuter)
Norco XTC2 (XC)
Specialized Enduro Expert (fun bike)
Also have a municycle

bike you aspire to own?
SC Nomad

fave trail?
Anywhere at Daisy Hill or Gap Creek in Brisbane

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Melbourne

other sports? F1 baby yeh

Long time watcher - first time poster...


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

proff42 said:


> Norco XTC2 (XC)




Norco EXC 2 perhaps? :crazy:

Or are you just dreaming of Giants? :ihih:


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn it... :thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

You crazy mixed up kids!!!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Hello Australia*

G'day team, my name's Grant, here's some stuff about me. See you on the trails!

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

A sunny little turd hole called Churchill in south eastern Victoria.

How often do you ride?

Sometimes up to 6 times a week, but usually 4 - 5 times if time allows.

Style of riding?

It has always been XC but i just got myself a Reign, so it's gonna head more towards the all mountain side of things.

Occupation?

Final year Nursing student.

bike you own?

06 Reign 3

bike you aspire to own?

07 Reign X

fave trail?

Probably Lysterfield at the moment, but it's a fair drive from my shite town. Lots a little local trails and the local downhill track is actually really good!

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Anywhere but Churchill, as long as it has good riding.

other sports?

Is beer a sport?


----------



## HillBillies (May 15, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Beecroft, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride? 3 or 4 times per week - early mornings.

Style of riding? XC plus

occupation? Banker

bike you own? 2005 Trek Fuel ex9

bike you aspire to own? The 2007 Fuel Ex9.5 has caught my eye... Carbon frame, Fox Float plus full XTR... sweet!

fave trail? My local serves me well - Upper Lane Cove Park/Pennant Hills. Blue Mountains are fun too - Anderson plus Oaks.

fave city... why? (controversial!) Sydney is hard to beat which I don't think is too controversial. 

other sports? Other interests include Photography and Off Road Touring (in a 4wd not a bike!).


----------



## Built-1969 (Nov 9, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Hammond Park, Perth, Western Australia

How often do you ride?
every day usually

Style of riding?
DH, XC, BMX and a bit of road on my SS, starting to see merit in endurance events.
Im either spent in 2 minues or it takes about three hours to get the engine realy firing for an all day 100km off road epic.

occupation?
Architect

bike you own?
Kona Stab DeeLux DH slug
Kona Chute jump bike
Giant Trance 1 dose eveything well
Haro SR-1 BMX
Surly 1x1 SS geared to 72inch for pavment duties
1970 Triumph Tiger 650cc single carb (sweet)

bike you aspire to own?
Ordered it last week INTENSE M3

fave trail?
It changes all the time but lately ive been enjoying the Goat Farm

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Perth Western Australia, Its where I grew up and I like it.

other sports
tried surfing got scared of big fish, tried rock climbing but got sick of climbing plastic walls, tried motor cycle racing to expensive.

Im to compedative not to race idealy id like a track bike as well as a nice roady but with 2 young kids Im finding it harder to get out and ride I have actually sold 2 bikes this year my custom XTC hardtail and my Monok road bike as they were collecting dust. I can't wait for the M3 to arive the old Stab has served me well but she can't hold the lines anymore I may be getting older but I recon I can go faster hehehehehe:thumbsup:


----------



## kbryant (Jul 25, 2006)

*Living in the land of the "Giants"*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Maryborough, QLD

How often do you ride? 4hrs a week, more on hols.

Style of riding? Aggro XC

occupation? Teacher

bike/s you own? 2006 Giant Yukon, 07 Giant Trance 1

bike you aspire to own? Trance Advanced (new carbon model)

fave trail? Takura Towers, (half way between Maryborough & Hervey Bay)

fave city... why? (controversial!) Not really keen on cities, Brisvegas is alright.

other sports/hobbies? guitar, squash, fishing, gym.


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 

Brisbane, Qld 

How often do you ride? 

As often as possible

Style of riding? 

XC, enduro, commuting, DH (as soon as I manage to scrape together the bucks for a bike that will suit the purpose!)

occupation? 

Project Manager/Research Scientist

bike/s you own? 

SC Blur Classic, KHS alite 4000

bike you aspire to own? 

SC vpfree complete with as much bling as I can put on her

fave trail? 

I have way too many to list here

fave city... why? (controversial!) 

I much prefer to get away from the city, but if I had to pick one it would be Barcelona Spain...it rocks!


----------



## wilbur_barry_wilbur (Aug 2, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Melbourne

How often do you ride?
3-5 times per week

Style of riding?
XC/Trail and road

occupation?
Web usability/research

bike you own?
Giant Trance 1
Coppi road bike

bike you aspire to own?
something unobtainable - prototype OR John Tomac's Raleigh or something like that

fave trail?
Mt Macedon - before it was closed to bikes  

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melb - the city has everything 

other sports?
Skiing, running


----------



## tier (Sep 4, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Melbourne 

How often do you ride?
Daily - commute M-F and a ride on both Sat and Sun

Style of riding?
Street and trails

Occupation?
Adminstration currently

Bike you own?
05 SCOTT Reflex MTB stripped down to SS
70's Speedwell steel road frame- SS as well

Bike you aspire to own?
One day a nice old 70/80's, italian, geared road bike

Fave trail?
Anywhere.. don't care!

Fave city... why?!)
Melbourne. Have lived in Sydney, Hobart and OS. But for an all round city, Melbourne can't be beat.

Other sports?
Ice hockey in our local league. Snowboarding (but not in Aust) usually NZ.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

How often do you ride?
Everyday...

Style of riding?
Cross country, downhill... 

occupation?
Currently a high school student

bike you own?
Giant Yukon 2007

bike you aspire to own?
A Specialized Stumpjumper HT

fave trail?
Looking for one...

fave city... why? (controversial!)
???

other sports? Table tennis

PS: You may like to check my profile for more details...  I guess I'm the newest Australian rider on this forum...


----------



## cowdung69 (Oct 16, 2006)

*13 year old legend*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
melbourne....inner city

How often do you ride?
every weekend...to and from SCHOOL

Style of riding?
anything from singletrack to jumps to drops.ANYTHING

occupation?
SCHOOL JUST FINISHING YEAR 8

bike you own?
GIANT RINCON. getting a brand new bike(2007 model soon)

bike you aspire to own?\
dont know still a n00b

fave trail?
dont know that many...owens jumps..or darebins parklands(mainly for the drops)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
melbourne

other sports?soccer mainly


----------



## elAdi (Nov 27, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Perth, WA

How often do you ride?

Commute to work. 2-3 a week on 2 hours road or mountain bike extravaganzas. Just did the Munda Biddi (well, Mundaring to Collie anyhow).

Style of riding?

XC, touring, road

occupation?

Web Programmer for a University

bike you own?

2007 Giant XTC2 - Red and fast. 

bike you aspire to own?

I'm quite happy right now. But seeing my gf ride her Merlin Alu still makes me envious. Grmpf.

I won't be able to resist showing it off so expect some pictures in a couple of weeks or so.

fave trail?

Graham Hills and Blue Hills in Upstate New York. Out here, it'd have to be the Goat Farm up north from Perth.

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Look, there is no city like NYC. And I've been to many. Perth is fine...but it gets a little repetitous. Zurich is pretty good. 

other sports?

I'm like a dog: throw a ball, and I'll chase it. Mainly football (the one played with the feet!, but I also play squash and while out here in Oz, I had a few Footy games as well.


----------



## mrbonk (Nov 27, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Hervey Bay, QLD. Moving to Bundaberg soon hopefully.

*How often do you ride?*
Daily if it's not windy (I'm primarily a kitesurfer).

*Style of riding?*
Trail/single track on weekends. Bike paths (*groan*) after work during the week due to time restrictions.

*Occupation?*
Programmer (web application stuff)

*Bike you own?*
Giant VT3

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Giant Reign0

*Fave trail?*
Takura Towers

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Doesn't matter, as long as it's near the water and there's somewhere good to ride.

*Other sports?*
Kitesurfing, snowboarding, hiking, rollerblading, squash


----------



## remko88 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Ormeau, Northern Gold Coast
*How often do you ride?*
Every Sunday morning for approx 2.5 - 3 hrs and when ever family commitments allow
*Style of riding?*
Trail/single track on weekends and any sort of Northshore and small DH runs we come across
*Occupation?*
Sales Manager
*Bike you own?*
05 GT Avalanche 1.0 (Now with child seat on)
06 Specialized Stumpie Comp (Test bike)
Just sold an 06 Avanti Barracuda Comp
*Bike you aspire to own?*
I'm ridin' it baby !! Love that Stumpie
*Fave trail?*
Choc Buddha, Nirvana and any other single track in Daisy Hill.
Also found some great trails in Bunya while living with friends
Would like to have another go at Mapleton.
Will try Gap Creek again when I find a riding group that know their way around  
*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Brisbane ....hellooooo 
*Other sports?*
Running after my little boy, riding MTB's


----------



## mrbonk (Nov 27, 2006)

kbryant said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Maryborough, QLD
> 
> fave trail? Takura Towers, (half way between Maryborough & Hervey Bay)


Hey! A fellow Takura Towers rider! Do you know of anyone else around here that rides those trails?

I've got some kitesurf buddies who did a bit out there last winter to try to keep fit while they weren't on the water, but they tried downhilling the actual towers hill  and a couple of the other really steep/loose ones further out the back. Let's just say there was a fair amount of skin lost in the process 

Have you tried the short trail on the Tinana side of the Lamington Bridge, just to the left as you get over the bridge (where you end up going through the Police Paddock I think it's called)? It's not very long, but it was cool for a quick diversion on the way home from work (I used to live in Tinana), just to get off the asphalt for a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## cccwebzine (Jan 9, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
sutherland Sydney NSW

How often do you ride?
as offen as i can

Style of riding? 
Free-ride

occupation?
Admin for www.cccwebzine.com new Aussie online mtb site

bike you own?
santa Cruz VPP FREE,
Azonic, bullit, ocr

fave trail?
the Metro , Thredbo, 
A-line, lizard rock, oxford falls, the Burg, Mt stromlo

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney I live there


----------



## Stun (Jan 13, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Dunedin, New Zealand

How often do you ride?
MTB twice per week, probably once per week on the roadie.

Style of riding?
Trail riding, DH and road.

occupation?
Creative Director (radio)

bike you own?
Giant Reign 1
X0 / Juicy carbons / Team stylo carbons / Crossmax XLs UST / Pike Teams / Swinger rear shock / FSA carbon bars / Thomson 4X stem / Thomson Elite post / Salsa skewer + Seat clamp / Goodridge lines / Braking front rotor...
Giant TCR 2
105, Ritchey wheels, Time RXE pedals.
Avanti D8
2003 Monster T / Hope bulb + Atomlab DHR / Saint brakes / Northshore cranks / XTR / Ultegra etc etc.

bike you aspire to own?
Lahar DHV downhill rig... mmmm gearbox... mmmm carbon...

fave trail?
Blowhard (North Canterbury)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Christchurch. It's home and it has fantastic riding! It's flat for commuting, but with the hills so close, it has a plethora of shuttling and XC options. Then there's Nth Canterbury and Bank Peninsula too!

other sports?
Soccer, indoor cricket, water skiing.


----------



## Andyoz (Nov 19, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Brisbane, Aussy

How often do you ride?
MTB 4 per week

Style of riding?
Trail/XC riding

occupation?
Sales Manager (IT)

bike you own?
Yeti 575 Carbon
Full XTR Group (2007)
Fox Talas RLC (140)
Fox RP23
Crossmax SLR
Thomson Bits










bike you aspire to own?
Got It

fave trail?
Mt Cootha

fave city... why? (controversial!)
At this stage Bombay - went there last year - what a blast. fantastic people, colours, food smells, bargains, wild place.

other sports?
Trekking, Scuba, general fitness


----------



## Mays (Feb 2, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Mooroolbark,Victoria,Australia

How often do you ride?
Try to ride to work everyday and do about 10km a day, And larger rides on weekends

Style of riding?
I like Trails and single track eduro events pretty much anything

occupation?
Factory Worker (storeman)

bike you own?
Giant XTC C1 and Jamis Dakar XCR expert and also a 06 jamis dakar comp

bike you aspire to own?
Too Many

fave trail?
I love the wurburton trail, But i have a few secret single track and bush around my area 

fave city... why? (controversial!)
i duno

other sports?
Cricket, and XBOX 360


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Turner, Canberra, ACT.

Looking for some new riding buddies too! A few of my old ones have either turned to road riding or left Canberra. Drop me a PM :thumbsup:

*How often do you ride?*
Commute into the city regularly. Out on the trails: at least 2-3 times a week. Around the lake's a favourite too.

*Style of riding?*
XC/Trail riding - Intermediate skill level.

*
occupation?*
Student (audio engineer), Retail, Web Design.. other odd jobs here and there

*bike you own?*
Giant Trance 2 '06 - with upgrades
Avanti Barracuda '04 - with upgrades

*bike you aspire to own?*
Giant Anthem or Santa Cruz Blur XC or Yeti 575 (not sure just yet)

*fave trail?*
Majura Pines is my playground (since it's so close)... but Bobsled at Sparrow Hill is just bugs in your teeth grin type of flowing fast singletrack riding.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Hmmm, Canberra and San Francisco

*
other sports?*
Road Riding... no other sports but audio, technology and computers.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

Figure I should post a pic of my fav bike:


----------



## vwong (Feb 3, 2007)

Where you live: VIC

How often do you ride: Everyday

Style of riding: Endurance and a bit of XC

occupation: ADF

bike you own: Specialized Epic Marathon Carbon - custom build

bike you aspire to own: Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL

fave trail: All at Kinglake

fave city... why: Melbourne - I never get lost

other sports: Hockey - field


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Belrose, Sydney, NSW
*How often do you ride?*
Daily
*Style of riding?*
everything.. literally
*occupation?*
student
*bike you own?*
stp 0*
bike you aspire to own?*
santa cruz nomad 
*fave trail?*
plenty of local ones
*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
sydney, of course
*other sports?*
soccer

PS bad quality pic aye


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Wollongong, NSW_

How often do you ride?
_Erm, not often enough... 1/2 times a week._

Style of riding?
_Cross country, techy singletrack, bimbling along with mates._

occupation?
_Magazine guy._

bike you own?
_SC Blur Classic
Turner RFX
Spot Bikes geared h/t
SE Racing OM Flyer
C/dale R500
GT Ricochet, trials build_

bike you aspire to own?
_Ventana Marble Peak h/t
Iron Horse Sunday World Cup_

fave trail?
_Any and all_

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Hmm. In Oz, Hobart's pretty cool. OS, I really like Vegas, and I don't even gamble..._

other sports?
_Motorsport._


----------



## senator425 (Feb 17, 2007)

*New to MTBR*

Where do you live?
Theodore, ACT
How often do you ride?
XC @ least once a week, commuting 3-4 times a week
Style of riding?
XC & Commuting
Occupation?
That would be telling now wouldn't it? Public Service
Bike you own?
 Just purchased a 2007 Giant Trance 1 & 2006 Giant Alias 
Bike you aspire to own?
I may of just purchased it, I'll get back to you:thumbsup: 
Favorite trail?
Bobsled @ Sparrows Hill, ACT
Favorite City...Why?
Sydney, I was born there!
Other Sports?
Weight lifting, kick boxing, rugby league


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Where do you live?
Campbelltown, Sydney
How often do you ride?
dirt about twice a week, commute 3 times a week, road maybe once a fortnight
Style of riding?
general offroad stuff with being freeride extreme, commuting and road
Occupation?
teacer
Bike you own?
 Santa Cruz Nomad and some others 
Bike you aspire to own?
I'm happy with wht i've got (not allowed to get any more):thumbsup: 
Favorite trail?
Anything with some singletrack and some fast bits, MacPhail's Firetrail comes to mind, Sparrow's Hill, etc
Favorite City...Why?
Sydney, I live here and haven't visted too many other cities!
Other Sports?
cricket, bushwalking


----------



## jaseh (Nov 14, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Valentine, Lake Macquarie, NSW.
How often do you ride?
try for every day, weather permitting.
Style of riding?
XC/Trail, commute.
occupation?
Bike shop owner.
bike you own?
07 Jamis Dakar XAM2.
06 Redline monocog .
Mongoose Rocadile AL(commuter).
bike you aspire to own?
Morewood Shova ST with the parts off my Jamis.
fave trail?
To many, close to home, Glenrock.
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney, never been to others long enough to form an opinion.
other sports?
Don't do any other sports, no time. 
My bikes


----------



## aznguy (Mar 15, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Gold Coast Queensland

How often do you ride?
every day as long as its not raining insanely heavily

Style of riding?
Pretty much anything i come across

occupation?
student, soon to be doctor (in just less than a decade)

bike you own?
2007 giant alias, soon to own 2006 mongoose black diamond single 

bike you aspire to own?
the list is very, very, very long

fave trail?
Nerang and the various tracks me and my mates have built

fave city... why? (controversial!)
ballarat, cause its the first one that popped into my mind.

other sports?
used to do fishing... till i realised i never caught anything


----------



## BrentD (Jul 1, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Auckland, NZ_
How often do you ride?
_Twice a week_
Style of riding?
_all mountain, freeride, downhill_
occupation?
_Planning Manager_
bike you own?
_Giant Reign_
bike you aspire to own?
_SC Nomad_
fave trail?
_Billy T (Rotorua)_
fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Queenstown, NZ...so many good riding options right on your doorstep, snow sports in winter_
other sports?
_Windsurfing, wakeboarding, snowboarding, surfing_


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Rowville, VIC

How often do you ride?
twice a week

Style of riding?
XC and enduro

occupation?
IT Manager

bike you own?
2004 Trek Fuel 90 - complete 2007 XT running gear

bike you aspire to own?
2008 Trek Fuel EX 9.5

fave trail?
Officer / Beechworth / Lysty / You Yangs

fave city... why? (controversial!)
San Fancisco

other sports?
Teakwondo & snowboarding


----------



## drmark67 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Guys, here are my stats;
- Live in Sydney;
- Ride every Sunday, weather permitting;
- Mostly cross country,single track
- Spend my working life starring down peoples mouths;:eekster: 
- Own a Litespeed Niota Ti and a Sewanee;
- Have no further bike aspirations apart from maybe an Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe hardtail
- Love riding Royal National Park and Blue Mountains;
- Love Vancouver and San Francisco;
- Keep fit mostly doing weights, bush walking, also love skiing.


----------



## Tee (Apr 27, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Auckland, Aotearoa

How often do you ride?
Twice a week

Style of riding?
all mountain, freeride, downhill

occupation?
Full time stay at home Dad

bikes you own?
05 Rocky Mountain Switch SL
DMR Trailstar SS

bike you aspire to own?
I want them allllll

fave trail?
AFL, Muriwai, West Coast

fave city... why? (controversial!)
West Auckland, theres no place like home

other sports?
Surfing


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Dunedin, Sth Island, NZ_

How often do you ride?
_Once or twice a week for recreation usually with a few buddies or group, commute for fitness (when family and weather allows)_

Style of riding?
_Really like epic rides on natural terrain, somewhere new; Central Otago is fantastic for that sort of thing. Otherwise purpose-built trails are fine._

occupation?
_IT (keeps wolf from door, and shiny bits on bikes)_

bike you own?
_Reign and XTC_

bike you aspire to own
_none currently_

fave trail?
_Wanaka, Queenstown, Naseby, Rotorua - all have great trails. So many other places I haven't ridden, so little time..._

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_The weather in Dunedin is the worst aspect, best feature is the quality of the schools and university - it's a great place to raise kids. (Siblings are caught between locally zoned crap public schools and $20,000 pa private schools in other cities).
_

other sports?
_Oddly, given the erratic weather, Dunedin has some of the best surfing in the country, if you can put up with the cold. Beach & point breaks that face every which way..._

https://www.mountainbikingotago.co.nz/html/


----------



## demonx (Oct 26, 2007)

*Where you live?*
Nerrina, Ballarat, Victoria

*How often do you ride?*
Minimum once a week

*Style of riding?*
Bush tracks. Mild downhill, small jumps. Uphill and whatever.

*occupation?*
Full time factory worker and part time Hand to Hand Combat instructor

*bike you own?*
Felt

*bike you aspire to own?*
I used to really like the Zaskar I rode in the early 90's

*fave trail?*
Nerrina as I live there and its pretty much my back yeard

*fave city... why?*
Ballarat cause I'm already here and too lazy to move

*other sports?*
MMA, Boxing. Cardio weights.
Raced BMX back in the day but thats long over.


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

*Where you live? *
Buff Point NSW.

*How often do you ride?*
Daily

*Style of riding?*
Enduro races on a single speed

*occupation?*
Fitter/Machinist in the Power generation industry

*bike you own?*
Sworks epic & hartail 
Cannondale FG1
Felt F65 (roadie trainer type piece of poo)

*bike you aspire to own?*
Baum titanium dually single speed

*fave trail?*
Lake Munmorah State Rec or Glenrock

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
London

*other sports?*
Rock Climbing


----------



## The BOFH (Dec 10, 2007)

*Where you live?*
Perth, WA.

*How often do you ride?*
I have a quick hoon around the skatepark on my BMX once or twice a week before work and a trail ride or some trials riding on a Sunday.

*Style of riding?*
BMX, Trials, FR/DH/AM

*occupation?*
IT Support/Network Admin.

*bike you own?*
'05 Mountain Cycle Sin
Bionic B1 26" trials bike.
Freeagent Airstrike BMX.

*bike you aspire to own?*
Santa Cruz Heckler
S&M frame with all the bling bits & a bombproof chrome wheelset with a freecoaster.
ZOO! Python short frame with all the bling bits.

*fave trail?*
Gunjin or Canning Mills

*fave city... why?*
Dublin, I'm from there.

*other sports?*
Child minding as an extreme sport.


----------



## stanas (Nov 16, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
West Moonah, Hobart, Tasmania
How often do you ride?
3-4 Times a week
Style of riding?
XC, Road, All Mountain
occupation?
College Student
bike you own?
Cannondale Prophet, Cannondale Scalpel, Orbea Vuelta
bike you aspire to own?
Yeti ASR see post in Yeti forum
fave trail?
Luge and the track before it (Dunno the name of it)
fave city... why? (controversial!)
HOBART, the mountain behind is perfect for riding
other sports?
Hockey


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

*Where do I live* - Murray Bridge, South Australia.

*How often do I ride* - Commute everyday, fun stuff on the weekends when I can.

*Style of riding* - Trail, XC, Road.

*Occupation* - Fitter & Machinist by trade, Chemical Dosing Tradesperson by job description.

*Bike(s) I own* - IH Warrior Expert (HT), Giant TCR 0

*Bike I aspire to own* - Don't know yet...

*Fave trail* - Monarto MX trails

*Fave City ...Why?* - Basel, Switzerland. History, accesability, beauty, hospitality.

*Other sports - Past;* volleyball, baseball, duathlon, mixed netball, archery, road cycling, xc racing. *Present;* XC racing, road cycling, being "Dad".


----------



## ClockworkLemon (Dec 26, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Launceston, Tasmania

How often do you ride?
4-5 days/week

Style of riding?
XC/just riding trails...

occupation?
Computer Tech.

bike you own?
Giant Trance X 2

bike you aspire to own?
I only got the Giant a week ago, it's a bit soon to be aspiring to something else...  

fave trail?
Kate Reed Reserve.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
I like Launceston, it's nice and close to lots of riding/bushwalking.

other sports?
Not at the moment, but I spent the last few years doing Judo...


----------



## Fisheralt168 (Dec 13, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Clear Mountain Brisbane-ish QLD

How often do you ride? atleast once a week

Style of riding? Road, bit of offroad

occupation? none

bike you own? Avanti Escape Stock (about to change that tomorrow)

bike you aspire to own? A good Downhill

fave trail? Lookin for a decent one

fave city... why? (controversial!) Brisbane... i live there!

other sports? Tennis, touch football, rugby


----------



## jimpson28 (Nov 23, 2007)

Where do I live - Goldcoast Qld, But spending alot of time lately in Canberra 4 work!

How often do I ride - 3 - 4 times a week

Style of riding - Trail, XC, Dirt Crit

Occupation - Linesman (Play with powerlines)

Bike(s) I own - 08 Giant Trance 1, Trek bits and pieces hardtail

Bike I aspire to own - Happy with what I have (this week)

Fave trail - Sparrow Hill (ACT)

Fave City ...Why? - Well it's a town, Penguin Tasmania! Just a cute little seaside town and it's where my house is!

Other sports - Past; downhill, road cycling, track cycling, tennis, soccer. Present; XC racing, working :madman:


----------



## ashleyp (Feb 1, 2007)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Fitzroy North, Melbourne, VIC

*How often do you ride?*
Commute to and from work daily. Try to get out onto the trails as much as possible...

*Style of riding?*
Mainly XC, some trail riding... definitley want to do some XC racing this year...

*Occupation?*
Regulatory Affairs for a small pharma company...

*Bike you own?*
'07 Kona Kula Supreme (custom build, XTR, Rebas, Juicy Ultimates, TWE wheels, etc)...
'05 Stumpjumper (now frame-only, hanging in my garage)...

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Ibis Mojo Carbon... and a superlight road bike would be nice too...

*Fave trail?*
Pretty much anything... You-Yangs, Lysterfield, etc...

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
In Australia... Melbourne, of course! 
Overseas... Prague.

*Other sports?*
No time for other sports, just riding, and some weight training...


----------



## brent84 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Where you live?*
Canberra, ACT

*How often do you ride?*
At the moment, ZERO. Waiting to get my new bike, havent done any real riding since high school!

*Style of riding?*
MTB. Just getting into it so nothing specific yet

*Cccupation?*
Server Engineer

*Bike you own?*
Giant Yukon SX

*Fave trail?*
Don't have one yet...give me a few months.

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Perth!! Born there, raised there hopefully will retire there.

*Other sports?*
Golf, Snooker, Tennis, Gym junkie


----------



## huGGie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Where you live?*
Inner city Sydney.

*How often do you ride?*
Three times a week at least.

*Style of riding?*
Commute, urban, 4x/ds, pump, bmx tracks, xc, am, light freeride and the odd hardtail class DH.

*Cccupation?*
Student (IT/Business).

*Bike you own?*
02 Zonic DS1 (Marzocchi, Maxxis minion or hookworm, mavic rims, formula hydros, mrp partycrasher guide, Race face evolve DH bar, stem and cranks, Azonic pooky platforms)

*Bike you aspire to own?*
I love my bike but if/when it croaks: Commencal Meta 4x vip, Transition Double or Banshee Rampant
If I ever give in to plushy goodness: Bottlerocket or Uzzi VPX
Will buy a bmx when i get my current ride to where i want it. (Never had one, always wanted one).

*Fave trail?*
Where there's dirt or concrete, you find a way.

*Fave city... why?*
Geneva and Siena, both are so historic and magical but without the hustle and bustle of huge cities.

*Other sports?*
Participate: Indoor soccer, hiking.
Spectate: MX/SX, speedway bikes and League(tigers fan).

Will get a pic up for y'all when she is finished.


----------



## Momentus (Oct 27, 2005)

*Where you live?*
Auckland, NZ

*How often do you ride?*
Two to three times a week

*Style of riding?*
XC, AM, light freeride, road

*Cccupation?*
Financial Analyst, Telco Sector

*Bike you own?*
07 Giant STP
05 Ellsworth Moment
07 Turner Flux
06 Scott CR1
00 Specialized S-Works Road

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Wouldn't mind a 29er FS race bike. Maybe a 29 SS as well. Maybe a longer travel rig.

*Fave trail?*
Billy T (Rotorua)

*Fave city... why?*
Canmore, Alberta, Canada. Beautiful small town, fantastic scenery.

*Other sports?*
Tennis, Soccer, Adventure Racing, Multisport, Running


----------



## elAdi (Nov 27, 2006)

*Just thought, I'd add some pics*

They are all from the Goat Farm, north of Perth


----------



## CATman01 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey I just found this, just starting to get back into my bikes again i need to get fit cos i'm starting to put on weight. 

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Bendigo Vic 

How often do you ride?
Not enough, just getting back on my road bike at the moment. maby 2 times a week till i'm up for more.

Style of riding?
mostly road at the moment, I love getting out into the bush but just havn't done it for ages.

occupation?
Earthmoving machinery mechanic

bike you own?
Raceline pave
DMR trailstar, 
did have a Cannondale F600 in 2001 and use to race but that got stolen so that put an end to that.

bike you aspire to own?
Thinking of a AM bike, not sure on what yet. maby kona, scott, santa cruz hard to say I need to decided what i want.

fave trail?
One tree hill, has some good tracks around it.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Bendigo, but need to take the bike to a few more place and try them out. 

other sports?
does watching TV count?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*Aussie 29er Rigid SS Soldier Checking In*

Where you live?
Melbourne, Australia

How often do you ride?
2-3 times a week, preferably more but anything is great

Style of riding?
XC, Road

Occupation?
Research

Bike you own?
2008 GT Peace 9r
1984 Gordonsons Fixed Gear Roadie
Learsport GT3000

Bike you aspire to own?
Got it... 2008 GT Peace 9r... but if I ever have a enough cash to just sit around, burn it in my fire place and heat the house with it, I'd probably buy one of those fancy custom 29er SS frames.

Fave trail?
Mt Dandenong (anywhere), Lysterfield, Warburton

Fave city... why?
Melbourne, cos it's got everything in one city and sure looks purdy... if you need more info call 1800 AWESOMNESS

Other sports?
Too busy riding


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

*Where you live?*
Christchurch, New Zealand- but originally from Canterbury Kent in UK and have also lived in regional Australia for 7 yrs. Maybe Canada next?

*How often do you ride?*
2-3 times a week on trails with daily rides on a commuter as I don't have a car 

*Style of riding?*
XC, Trails, Commute on road

*Occupation?*
Graphic Artist

*Bike you own?*
- Lynskey Titanium- Reba- XTR wheels- XTR brakes- XO- Thomson etc
- Cove Handjob- Revelatiion - Chris King 717 Mavic- X9 - Thomson - Juicy Ultimates etc
- SS commuter- Giant XTC- project II forks- DT swiss things on Mavic 317?- juicy 5's - LX crank

*Bike you aspire to own?*
It changes all the time. I'd like a Cotic frame with bling for a SS.... but then there will be another... and another. I've kind of moved away from Aluminum though- Ti or Steel though these days :thumbsup:

*Fave trail?*
Port Hills Christchurch and so so many others here 

*Fave city... why?*
Canterbury UK- cultured and cosmopolitan.
Christchurch NZ- cultured and cosmopolitan with an acceptance of cyclists! Oh and teh riding is first class and 10 minutes from the city.

*Other sports?*
A bit of running, bush walking, canoeing- but mostly cycling.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

*Thought i'd post a new one.*

Plenty of water under the bridge since my original post on here.

Where you live?

Kew, Melbourne.

How often do you ride?

3 - 5 times per week.

Style of riding?

All mountain, trail, XC or whatever it's called these days.

Occupation?

Nurse

Bike you own?

2008 Giant Trance X, custom build.

Bike you aspire to own?

Pretty happy with what i've got right now, thanks.

Fave trail?

Big fan of Forrest, so many good tracks out there.

Fave city... why?

Melbourne, i guess?

Other sports?

Extreme Chess.


----------



## Big T42 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Big T Profiled .......*

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Belrose , Sydney North, NSW.

*How often do you ride?*
Weekends at the moment.

*Style of riding?*
Fire trail and single track.
Race 24 hour solo.

*Occupation?*
Account Manager in the software industry (but not a geek)..... 

*Bike you own?*
08 Stumper Jumper Pro Carbon (fun bike)
06 Scott RC-10 Carbon (race bike)
0? Kona single speed (some thing different)
99 Cannondale CAD3 (roadie for training purposes)

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Arantix. http://delta7sports.com/products.html
This is one mean looking baby......

*Fave trail?*
The Old North / Convict Road (Wisemans Ferry)
Has everything......

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Sydney (Belrose). I can hit Garigal NP, Kur-ring-gai NP and Manly Dam all from my front door... :thumbsup: 
1 hour 30 minutes drive and I have a multitude of NP and trails available to ride.

*Other sports?*
Adventure Racing. MTB Orienteering. Rogaining & Orienteering. 
Does hitting the mountain roads on my Ducati Monster count????


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow what a bike! Is all that redness around the bar Marta brakes? Looks strange from this angle.


----------



## Big T42 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Big T - The Beast.....*



Hud said:


> Wow what a bike! Is all that redness around the bar Marta brakes? Looks strange from this angle.


Yep Magura Manta brakes. And must say I am impressed with them. One finger braking and no noise:thumbsup: ... :thumbsup:

And of course they look dam hot..... :madmax:


----------



## Rhoid_buffing (Jul 25, 2007)

*bikes, :O*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Albury, NSW

How often do you ride?
Hopefully almost everyday

Style of riding?
Freeride, downhill and a bit of cross country

occupation?
Student

bike you own?
A brand spanking new Kona five-0

bike you aspire to own?
Anything from Yeti xD

fave trail?
The Cannonball, Mt.Thredbo

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne

other sports?
Football, basketball


----------



## Hay Ewe (Jan 3, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Cairns  
Grew up on the South Downs in the UK and picked up a few pommy MTB magazines of late and would love to go back there and ride the bike I have now and the fitness level

How often do you ride?
5 or 6 days a week, try to hit 400kms a week, mostly all on road but getting out west (chillagoe) when I can.

Style of riding?
want to ride more off road but jsut building up fitness at the moment and waiting for the wet season to end. it nearly is.

occupation?
Aircraft maintenance planner

bike you own?
2007 Orbea Zenit
2001 Avanti Barracuda

bike you aspire to own?
Already have it - the Orbea - its awsome :thumbsup: 

fave trail?
Dont really have any in Aus, havent ridden enough areas, the road to Bolwarra from Chillagoe is good. Will be getting on to the MTB tracks in CNS soon though
In the UK it would be Butser Hill area, and the Hangers area, all in the south downs

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Cairns - 'cos I live here. been to many cities around the world and many are favorite for a variety of reasons

other sports?
Adventure motorbikeing (not thrashing around like a hoon on a dirt bike - going to explore places, old mines, railways etc....)
out doors stuff
living


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Latrobe Tasmania

*How often do you ride?*

:nono: when i get off my fat ass

*Style of riding?*

Trail riding & D/H

*occupation?*

Boilermaker/welder:madman:

*bike you own?*

Giant ATX840(in bits) and a Raleigh Ram 3.0

*bike you aspire to own?*

ah so many to pick from....something way out of my price range

*fave trail?*

hmmm lots of trails here and there all great

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

i take it that's a joke...as there is no such thing as a good city

*other sports?*

well its not a sport.....Jujitsu


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Been here a while ...*

... but I just picked up the bike from having a broken seatstay repaired, plus a fork service, so it's lookin all shiny and I wanted to post some pics of it. So here I be:

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Heidelberg, Melb, Vic

*How often do you ride?*
3 Days Commuting, 1 night/arvo + 1 or 2 weekend MTB rides

*Style of riding?*
Trail/XC + a bit of the ubiquitous AM

*Occupation?*
Software Engineer unhappy with life behind desk in front of computer doing meaningless work, but at least it pays mortgage and MTB upgradeitis, and allows for 'work from home' days (i.e. extra riding days)

*Bike you own?*
Scott Genius MC-50 (the bottom of the range non-carbon Genius cos that's all I could afford) w Rockshox Revelation dual-air U-Turn.
Planned upgrades: Shimano XT Wheelset, brakes & shifting gear. Shimano SLX 2 ring Crankset (when it's released), Easton Carbon bars & maybe post.



















In action at the '07 Scott 24hr (sunset lap - getting cold)









*Bike you aspire to own?*
Don't mind the look of them Ibis Mojo's - an Orange one of those would be sweet.

*Fave trail?*
Yarra River to Pink Ribbon & back
Forrest Trails
Buller DH

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne - I escaped here from Canberra a decade ago, never to look back.

*Other sports?*
Why? It just takes time away from MTB riding with friends.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> ... but I just picked up the bike from having a broken seatstay repaired, plus a fork service, so it's lookin all shiny and I wanted to post some pics of it. So here I be:
> 
> *Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
> Heidelberg, Melb, Vic
> ...


Great looking bike and that photo is awesome too. It is nice to see a bike that is ridden and not just blinged out :thumbsup:

Happy trails!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Great looking bike and that photo is awesome too. It is nice to see a bike that is ridden and not just blinged out :thumbsup:
> 
> Happy trails!


Thanks. Given the squillion photos of Port Hills you've taken, I can guess yours is there for riding too - though I did notice your Handjob made it into the porn section (that just sounds wrong). And yeah, the photo guys at the Scott 24hr were fantastic - they're called Sportograf and they're from Europe somewhere (https://www.sportograf.de). They were always so encouraging and chatty as you rode past - about 20 of them I think all round the course. Nearly every photo I got made me look like I'm some elite athlete in a magazine spread. Very impressive. Here are another few shots of their's I purchased (very good prices too):



















And my favourite, one of 2 long exposure shots of the mountain they took (this one shorter). Check out the Milky Way behind the clouds. Bare it may have been - Mt Stromlo - but it made for some mighty impressive photos at night.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Thanks. Given the squillion photos of Port Hills you've taken, I can guess yours is there for riding too - though I did notice your Handjob made it into the porn section (that just sounds wrong). And yeah, the photo guys at the Scott 24hr were fantastic - they're called Sportograf and they're from Europe somewhere (https://www.sportograf.de). They were always so encouraging and chatty as you rode past - about 20 of them I think all round the course. Nearly every photo I got made me look like I'm some elite athlete in a magazine spread. Very impressive. Here are another few shots of their's I purchased (very good prices too):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah  My rides see alot of dirt.

Those photos are simply the best i've seen in a long time. Fantastic! I'm so over images of riders front on... *yawn* Now these images tell a story about a culture- bloody amazing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Present! (thanks for the invite Paul )

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Maroubra Beach Sydney NSW (The Bra yo).

*How often do you ride?*
At the moment, nearly every day even if it is just around the block to get my heart rate up and put a smile on my face.

*Style of riding?*
Loved downhill when I was 16-17 (I'm now 32), loved road bikes/long distance riding too. Not really a trickster, though I'm hungry to learn more. Currently I suppose you'd call it recreational/xc.

*occupation?*
Graphic designer/wannabe world dominator

*bike you own?*
Specialized Hardrock single speed and a Giant Reign 1

*bike you aspire to own?*
Another Cannondale (had one as an ex once).

*fave trail?*
So far, Manly Dam.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne, a city that loves art, beer and people.

*other sports?*
Nope!


----------



## I.van (Apr 2, 2007)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Mount Isa, Queensland a.k.a. The middle of Nowhere

*How often do you ride?*

Well I like to ride everyday, but my current work commitments are really putting a dent in that.

*Style of riding?*

Whilst I still think I'm a downhiller and 14, If I look in the mirror I actually ride All Mountain/xc and am 28. Reality hurts!

*occupation?*

Industrial Chemist

*bike you own?*

Santa Cruz Heckler and Chameleon. Hopeing to get mey hands on a old Avanti D8 if I move back to the coast.

*bike you aspire to own?*

A Gearbox DH Bike or a Carbon Ransom

*fave trail?*

Daisy hill in brisbane. Nice and flowy.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

Cairns. Australia gets better the further north you get!

*other sports?*

Hockey.


----------



## mattp81 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Clifton Hill, Melbourne, Victoria

*How often do you ride?*

Once or twice a week

*Style of riding?*

XC/All Mountain

*occupation?*

IT Project Officer

*bike you own?*

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 2003 (most components upgraded). Had been collecting dust for about 4 years until recently.

*bike you aspire to own?*

Happy with current setup.

*fave trail?*

Yarra Trails for now - nice and close

*
fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne currently 

*other sports?*

Weights


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

*hello all!*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Mittagong, Southern Highlands New South Wales
How often do you ride?

every second day atm but when my bike arrives everyday! 

Style of riding?

XC/All Mountain

occupation?

high school student - last year!

bike you own?

i have ordered an 08 myka expert test bike

bike you aspire to own?

happy with what ive got
fave trail?

havent really ridden enough unfortunately

fave city... why? (controversial!)
in aus i love sydney overseas you cant beat new york!

other sports?

i used to be a nsw hockey player and have played every other sport under the sun lol. i love to watch rugby league....GO THE MIGHTY TIGERS!!!!!!!! 

p.s ill post pics when i get the bike


----------



## yogi_sydbma (Jul 1, 2007)

I live on the eastern suburbs beaches of Sydney

How often do you ride?
As much as possible, but at least 4 times a week. I also use the bike as my transport.

Style of riding?
I currently like riding in traffik. I enjoy freeride , uber distance (road or xc 12 hour solo or more).. I do not dig Downhill anymore as much as I did 20 years ago.

occupation?
Bike shop slave , daddy and web monkey and opinionated geeky dork man

bike you own?
I own Freeride Dually, one XC race bike. I Skidstar fixie (1968), A fully rigid steel 29'er set up fro road, BMX, Dragstar (old), FMsoer steel road (centaur/ sirroccco), jump full rigid with 26"hookworms and hydro brakes and a few more too (currently 9 rideables)


bike you aspire to own?
Im good for nowthanks... 

fave trail?
there is this little set of 3 from blackheath to the back door of the hydro majestic. its not long or hard but its got it all. (blue mountains)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney. cause everywhere else is just NOT AS GOOD.

other sports?
well I have had a hand at a few over time. but my best sport currently is looking at passers while I have coffee... YES ITS A SPORT ..than you very much:thumbsup:


----------



## rjd (May 19, 2008)

Where you live?
Christchurch, NZ

How often do you ride?
Given no lights + winter... Weekends & some lunchtime blats

Style of riding?
MTB. 'easy' of road trails for now (Mcleans, Bottlelake, some port hills)

Occupation?
Software Engineer

Bike you own?
KHS Tucson

Fave trail?
Bottlelake I guess...

Fave city... why? (controversial!)
uh... Bangkok?

Other sports?
Surfing, Snowboarding.


----------



## phantasim (May 13, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Nelson, New Zealand

How often do you ride?
Between 2 and 5 times a week

Style of riding?
All mountain, downhill

occupation?
Car sales

bike you own?
Scott ransom 30

bike you aspire to own?
Transition blindside
Kona cowan (only another week or two)

fave trail?
Turners, devils tail, supplejack, peaking ridge. Man where do you stop to many to list.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Nelson...The location, the riding and the weather aint to bad for this side of the tasman.

other sports?
Rugby, rock climbing and drinking beer


----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Christchurch, Canterbury, NZ

*How often do you ride?*

As much as possible, 3-4 times per week, a bit less in winter (cos I'm soft)

*Style of riding?*

A bit of Trail, a bit of DH

*Occupation?*

Pilot

*Bike(s) you own?*

Yeti 575
Foes DHS Mono
N-Zone Slacker
Ghetto as Avanti Singlespeed

*Bike you aspire to own?*

Yeti 303! :yesnod:
Or perhaps the new Santa Cruz VP Free, if they ever finish it!

*Fave trail?*

Wakamarina. Or Sticky Forest in Wanaka. Or Coronet Peak. I can't be certain.

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*

Queenstown!

*Other sports?*

Well, I used to climb rocks. And play squash. But mostly I just ride my boik.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Endeavour Hills(SE suburbs), Victoria

How often do you ride?
Everyday, to and from work and weekends i ride the fun stuff.

Style of riding?
All mountain, trail, xc

occupation?
**** kicker

bike you own?
Giant Talon '08( getting the boot soon)

bike you aspire to own?
Santa Cruz Blur LT(with all the top stuff)
Giant trance x1(about month and a half away, come on tax return)

fave trail?
You Yangs for sure other than that Lysterfield, upper beaconsfield and st andrews.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, because i love it.

other sports?
Snowboarding


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

i didnt have a pic of my Raleigh or my Giant so here's the old clunkers


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Queenscliff, Sydney, NSW, Australia

*How often do you ride?*
Usually once or twice a week

*Style of riding?*
AM, with a bit of downhill

*occupation?*
EPC Software solutions for the automotive industry

*bike you own?*
None! I'm borrowing my mates SC Bullit at the moment while I save for a bike. He's injured so I can pretty much use it all the time. I used to ride a lot a long time ago and i'm just getting back into the sport now.

*bike you aspire to own?*
2008 Iron Horse 6point6 or Santa Cruz Heckler

*fave trail?*
Manly Dam (because it's 5 minutes away!)

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Uh Sydney...because I live there!

*other sports?*
Riding is enough for now - play touch footy in summer


----------



## leftieant (Jun 28, 2008)

Where you live?
Wodonga, VIC

How often do you ride?
3-4 times a week

Style of riding?
XC and road. 

Occupation?
Student

Bike you own?
XTC2 '07
Trek 1200 roadie
Rocky Mountain ESTX70 (current project)

Fave trail?
Decisions... Wombat State Forest rocks, local trails @ Nail Can get a thumbs up

Fave city... why? (controversial!)
Adelaide (homesick!)

Other sports?
Indoor soccer, snowboarding


----------



## mtb scott (Jun 30, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Mitchelton, Brisbane, QLD

*How often do you ride?*

Every three days

*Style of riding?*

aggressive XC (concentrating on hill climbs)

*occupation?*

Spatial Geodetic Engineer, Property Development Consultant and Proprietary Director of Consultancy

*bike you own?*

Avanti Aggressor

*bike you aspire to own?*

No asperations for new bike. If I wanted a particular bike I would just buy it!

*fave trail?*

Northbrook Mountain Trails, Queensland
Mount Perry, Queensland

*fave cities... why? (controversial!)*

Paris, Munich and Monte Carlo

*other sports?*

Wakeboarding, Wakeskating, Water Skiing and Barefoot....(i have a wake boat)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Wagga, N.S.W.

How often do you ride?

At least once a week

Style of riding?

Trail

occupation?

Building Designer

bike you own?

KHS 604 SE
Norco XC
Giant AC3
Repco Superlite Roadie

bike you aspire to own?

A proper downhill bike, then I would have one for every occasion.

fave trail?

Berm Track- Stromlo.

fave cities... why? (controversial!)

Melbourne

other sports?

Motorsport


----------



## ando_assi (Jan 22, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 
Aspendale, Melbourne, Vic

How often do you ride?

Commute 3 times a week
Mtb ride 2-3 times a week

Style of riding?

aggressive XC/AM

occupation?

Electronic Technician

bike you own?

Specialized Epic
Alchemy Diablo (roady)

bike you aspire to own?

Nomad, or a enduro

fave trail?

Youyangs, and Mt bulla

other sports?

Windsurfing


----------



## cnapierala (Aug 14, 2008)

Oops.


----------



## TOM1111 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Medowie(near newcastle) NSW

*How often do you ride?*
5-6 days a week around 150km
*
Style of riding?*
road and XC
*
occupation?*
greenkeeper
*
bike you own?*
GT avalanche 2.0 and a Avanti monza

*bike you aspire to own?*
any XC bike that weighs under 10kg

*fave trail?*
no good trails here

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
darwin for its great winter weather

*other sports?*
Xbox 360


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Where I live;
Preston, Melbourne

How often I ride;
Everyday

Style of riding;
General trailriding/enduro and the daily Melbourne commute

Occupation;
Environmental scientist

Bike you own;
Cannondale Rush 3z and Jamis Durango for commuting duties

BIke your aspire to own;
Baum Ti 650b

Fave trails;
Downieville, NorCal and Brian Head, Utah

Fave city;
Portland, Oregon

Other sports;
Kayaking


----------



## jamescbrennan (Dec 21, 2007)

Where I live;
Curl Curl, NSW

How often I ride;
1x per week, 2-3 once it stays light later

Style of riding;
FR, DH, AM

Occupation;
IT/telecom sales

Bike you own;
Turner Highline

BIke your aspire to own;
Light 5-6" travel AM bike for long epic trails

Fave trails;
So far in Australia, Oxford Falls (only the 2nd trail I've ridden since moving here). Anything in Whistler, North Shore Vancouver, Moab (The Whole Enchilada, Amasa Back, Poison Spider), Downieville CA, Monarch Crest trail (Colorado), Keystone Colorado, Durango, 

Fave city;
Denver, CO. Now Sydney

Other sports;
Skiing


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

where i live= north royalton OHIO


----------



## XCkiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Where do i live?
North Royalton OHIO

How often do i ride?
At least an hr everyday

STYLE?
(if it must be labeled) All Mountain

occupation?
odd jobs every now and then

bike owned?
Ibex Iggy super, ironhorse maverick 4.2

what i want?
Ide kill for the Trek Session 88 

Favorite trail?
Reagan park, Mine (its purty awesome)

Favorite city?
Adena Ohio

Other?
I fish and wrestled for 5 yrs


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Brisbane, Australia

How often do you ride?
Normally about 2-4 times a week. But atm 0.

Style of riding?
AM

occupation?
Student

bike you own?
Don't have one atm.

bike you aspire to own?
Marin quad xc (I think??)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne.....Don't know.

other sports?
Orienteering, mtb orienteering, running, touch footy, soccer.


----------



## Coast (Oct 17, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
North Firzroy, Melbourne.

*How often do you ride?*
Every day to work, 3 - 4 hours on the weekend.

*Style of riding?*

XC.Love it.

*Occupation?*

IT Geek.

*Bike you own?*

Giant Anthem (just bought it!). Avanti Ridge Rider Comp. Stripped down, repainted and now a SS.

*Bike you aspire to own?*

Any bike as long as it's a bit better than my ability.

*Fave trail?*

Yarra trails because they're 10 mins from my front door and I can ride for 1 hour or 5 hours. It just keeps going........

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

Melbourne. Sydney is just a hole. rft: rft:

*Other sports?*

Lion tamer (I have 2 kids), fishing (is that a sport??), hockey.


----------



## stu.111 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Kotara

How often do you ride?
almost daily

Style of riding?
AM,commute

occupation?
work sucks!

bike you own?
2008 Giant Reign0, 2008 Mongoose Tyax

bike you aspire to own?
2010 Giant Reign0

fave trail?
Glenrock

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Newcastle, we've got everything you could want and what we haven't got is only 2hours away (exept snow thats a bit further then 2 hours)

other sports?
fishing


----------



## Bob75 (May 16, 2008)

G’day, I guess it is probably time to complete the formal introduction process:

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Bonbeach, Vic (S.E. Bayside)

How often do you ride?
Trying to commute 2-3 a week + 1-2 on the dirt
If only I could string this much riding together for a few consecutive weeks, I could actually get fit.

Style of riding?
When I was younger, it was just called mountain biking, now we call it XC/trail riding……I like riding fast and don’t jump bikes off cliffs.

Occupation?
Instructor / technical product training (non-bike industry)

Bike you own?
From oldest to newest:
Mongoose IBOC Team – this was cutting edge in about 1992 when I bought it as a 2 season old clear-out, complete with rigid forks, XT thumb shifters and cantilever brakes.

Then there was a long hiatus from bikes until about four years ago.

GT Avalanche 0.5 – Current day LX level hardtail. It now wears slicks for my commuting, and makes a good loan bike for anyone tall (I’m 6’3”)

Cannondale Rush – A good bike, I think they are getting a bit overlooked because they have been around for a while. Seems reliable and more comfortable now the lefty has been replaced with F120 forks.

Bike you aspire to own?
It is on order now…..

Fave trail?
Having just had a trip to NZ for work, I managed a sneaky road trip to Rotorua which has simply amazing trails. Other than that, Lysterfield is the regular haunt, which is always nice to come back to.

Fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, because I know my way around the roads. It does my head in to travel by car in other cities.

Other sports?
Bikes take time and money…..the wife would probably kill me! I do tinker with R/C toys, but not very often (I wonder if that is a sport?). I have a son who is three years old - parenthood is not a sport but does keep you busy. My son has 4 bikes already!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Currently: Rossland, B.C. Canada (summer) & Smellbourne (april-nov)_

How often do you ride?
_As often as time and the body allows_

Style of riding?
_Upright where ever possible. Aspire to freeride_

occupation?
_Firefighter in Oz, Ski Bum in Canada_

bike you own?
_Currently: GT Zaskar Expert (hardtail), '09 Santa Cruz Nomad (on order)_

bike you aspire to own?
_'09 Santa Cruz Nomad!!_

fave trail?
_Anything that points downhill!!_

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Rossland - small, the coolest people! The steepest ski runs & I hear the same for the bike trails!_

other sports?
_Ski Touring_


----------



## aloo95 (Jan 11, 2009)

nsw, sydney, the shire

usally every day

dj and some trails

student

progear xtm (i bout it from canterbury cell bike ive taken it bake about 7 time cause i keep finding problems)

umm probly a norco shore or sunday world cup?

north shore (secret spot which every1 noes bout)?

ummmmmmmmm prob menai

feild hockey n thats bout it


----------



## monkeynuts (Mar 15, 2006)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Sydney, Australia

*How often do you ride?*
1- 2 times a week atm. To increase with new toys.

*Style of riding?*
DH/AM & soon XC

*Occupation?*
Engineering Design Manager

*Bikes you own?*
Intense Uzzi (Currently for sale)
Norco Sasquatch
Iron Horse MkIII on order
Giant Reign X (Hunting for one atm)

*Bikes you aspire to own?*
Canfield Jedi
Ibis Mojo SL

*Fave city... why?*
Sydney until I discover better. Tokyo is cool and I like Prague cause I have crazy family there.

*Other sports?*
Snowboarding, Wakeboarding, Motorsport, anything that either goes fast or makes me go fast.


----------



## longlux (Feb 19, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

A country town in West Oz

How often do you ride?
2/3 times weekly

Style of riding?

Cross country

occupation?
Train Driver

bike you own?

Giant MCM one (Carbon Fiber)

bike you aspire to own?

None, happy with the one I have

fave trail?

Munda Bidi 

or Forsyth mill track

https://www2.wamba.asn.au/pmbc/sam/images/356.jpg

https://www2.wamba.asn.au/pmbc/sam/images/357.jpg

fave city... why? (controversial!)

None I hate cities

other sports?
Scuba










It now has Maxxis Ignitor tyres


----------



## Briggsy76 (Jan 19, 2009)

Live: Newcastle

How often: 2/3 times week.

Style: I wish I had some. No, single track nut. Love the carve on FS.

Occupation: Boilermaker, and just realized how weak I am for not building my own bike.

Bike: Just retired a Classic Softail (15 years), 09 Mongoose Teocali Elite, 05 Avanti Ridge Rider comp coverted to Single speed.

Love to own: 29er or Salsa.

Fave trail: Glenrock Lagoon.

City: Moved from Sydney last oct, back home now. Dream of riding NZ and Tas.

Sport: Hockey if I can afford it.


----------



## TS153 (Feb 22, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

How often do you ride? Try to everyday. Aswell as other training.

Style of riding? 4X MTB and BMX, also DH, XC and road for training.

occupation? Pro box picker at coles at the moment, trying to be a Pro Cyclist though.

bike you own? Yeti DJ, Kuwahara BMX.

bike you aspire to own? -----

fave trail? Schladming, Austria 4X track.

fave city... why? Dresden, Germany. and Maribor, Slovenia.

other sports? Why bother lol. One day I'll be a pro ice speed skater. when Im too old to ride that is.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Where you live? *Ringwood, Melbourne*

How often do you ride? *At the moment, twice a week*

Style of riding? *Messy*

occupation? *Sales in building industry*

bike you own? *Giant Yukon 1996 converted to single speed and running 36 front 17 rear (on a Eno eccentric hub for chain adjustment)*

bike you aspire to own? *I'm happy with what I've got for now.*

fave trail? *Anywhere around Silvan, but always willing to try somewhere different*

fave city... why? *Melbourne, just coz it's got everything close by*

other sports? *Golf, but that's taken a back seat lately*


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Style of riding? *Messy*


Ha, I'm liking that.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> Ha, I'm liking that.


Thought you would. I put that in just for you.


----------



## t2m (Mar 31, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Mauritius

How often do you ride?
5 days a week [1.5 - 2 hrs]

Style of riding?
XC, Road

Occupation?
Student

Bike you own?
Progear Comp Star 3.0
- RST Capa TL Fork
- XR Truvativ 3D Forged Stem 
- Truvativ XC RiserBar
- Shimano Acera Crank Set 
- Promax Mechanical Disc Brake 
- TK9571 Token Saddle 
- HJC Alloy rims
- WTB WeirWolf tyres
- Shimano Deore Rear Derailleur
- 7005 Alloy Frame - 19.5"

Bike you aspire to own?
Cannondale Scalpel

Fave trail?
Not yet found


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
South Hobart, Tasmania

How often do you ride?
As often as possible

Style of riding?
Just ride it

occupation?
Winemaker

bike you own?
07 Iron Horse MkIII
04 DMR Switchback
99 GT Moto
96ish Salsa Ala Carte
95 DBR Axis TT

bike you aspire to own?
Merlin XLM

fave trail?
Where do I start? Around here I'd say Skyline

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Hmm... Hobart, because within a week of getting here in 2000, I had a job, girlfriend & awesome riding from my back door.
Paris is somewhere I've spent a night & would love to spend a lot longer.

other sports?
Not really.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd like to see your Ala Carte John.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it's in the retro thread, but I need to update the photos.


----------



## Tibbsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) North Fitzroy, Melbourne, Vico (although i'm currently in Whistler)

How often do you ride? Not at all over this winter, too much snow!)

Style of riding? XC / Enduro

occupation? Hotel Manager in Whistler, Engineer in Aust

bike you own? GT I-drive pro, just purchased a Rocky Mountain Altitude 70 (YAY!!!)

bike you aspire to own? Above!

fave trail???????

fave city... why? (controversial!) Melbourne, beacause it rocks!!

other sports? Adventure racing, snowboarding surfing!


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Cooranbong, Newcastle, NSW

How often do you ride?
as much as I can

Style of riding?
FR/NS & a bit of XC

occupation?
1st yr Uni

bike you own?
bmx & repco parkour

bike you aspire to own?
Giant Glory 1 FR(pick it up next month yay)

fave trail?
the NS tracks opposite my house

fave city... why? (controversial!)
none cities suck prefer the country areas

other sports?
4WDriving


----------



## B34N (May 3, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Well, I did live in Perth, WA. I live in Switzerland now.. I met a Swiss girl, need I say more?

How often do you ride? 
Almost everyday, Front fork is in for warranty, so not alot atm 

Style of riding? All mountain, single tracks

occupation?
Landschaftarchitekturen Landscape Architect.

bike you own?
2008 GT Sanction 1.0 (leaky 08 rockshox Lyric.....)

bike you aspire to own?
Dunno really. A Demo 9 would be nice 

fave trail?
Currently the Uetliberg. Don't know many here in CH. (Help someone  )

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Perth is still my Fave City. When I go back I'll be trying to find tracks there for sure 

other sports?
Snowboarding, Windsurfing and Skating

Real name?

Ryan Downes

Nice to meet you


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

B34N said:


> Real name?
> 
> Ryan Downes


Nice add on... haha

And probably the most interesting Roll Call I have ever read, this bit is particularly awesome 'Landschaftarchitekturen' but it really does say landscape architect if you break it down.

Welcome.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

updated a bit

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Endeavour Hills(SE suburbs), Victoria

How often do you ride?
3 or 4 times a week

Style of riding?
All mountain, trail, xc

occupation?
soon to be student

bike you own?
BMC superstroke

bike you aspire to own?
575, knolly endorphin, SC nomad

fave trail?
You Yangs and forrest

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, because i love it.

other sports?
Snowboarding


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

G'day.

My name is Warren Hudson. Wassa is what most call me except for a couple of close Mates who always call me Wild Wassa because of my love for photographing South Eastern Australian Wilderness.

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) ... Macgregor in the Australian Capital Territory.

How often do you ride? ... every day nowadays.

Style of riding? ... f'n ugly.

Occupation? ... Custom painter and refinisher of racing yachts.

Bike you own? ... I've an old 20 kg clunker called a Scorpion made in Finland which is my pack horse and a Giant XTC 2 which is a fractious bucking bronko.

Bike you aspire to own? ... I aspire to ride well. I have the bikes that I want.

Fave trail? ... I live 15 drive minutes from Stromlo Bike Park and a couple of minutes from Bruce Ridge Nature Park but my favourite trails are the old logging trails in the Budawang Wilderness and in the Kanangra Boyd Wilderness and in the Bimbiri Wilderness and the narrow sheep trails in the paddocks near home.

Fave city... why? ... Paynesville on the Gippsland Lakes in Victoria and Wangi Wangi on Lake Macquarie in NSW, neither are cities just small coastal towns. Melbourne is a good place to visit. Melbourne has classy architecture with the old and the new.

Other sports? ... Yacht racing which has been a major part of my life ... although I'm enjoying the bikes more nowadays, more than racing boats and have joined this site because of my like for biking in the wilderness.

Although the Scorpion is a total pain in the arse, she has carried much gear into some great wild places and not ever broken down. Here are some shots that the Scorpion and I have collaborated to make ... http://wildwassa.deviantart.com/gallery/

Cheers.

Warren.


----------



## Lab-Gear (Jun 22, 2009)

Roll call...

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state):* Sydney

*How often do you ride?* No where near enough! Keeping fit but quality bike time is hit and miss right now.

*Style of riding?* XC, heavy XC... getting out and riding.

*occupation?* See the sig below.

*bike you own?* Mountain Cycle San Andreas

*bike you aspire to own?* Seriously none. I love my bike, have a second as a spare!

*fave trail?* Awaba in the Hunter region.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)* None. Sydney's a love hate. Canberra's cool for the riding.
*
other sports?* Extreme finger twiddling ...

Cheers,

Gerard


----------



## sammydog (Jun 8, 2004)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state):* Newcastle

*How often do you ride?* It feels like I don't at the moment, at least not outside the gym. Once I get my mornings back I usually get in a few dawn rides a week.

*Style of riding?* XC, DH and the occasional dabbling in DJ and 4X, not often anymore for the last two.

*occupation?* Full Time Town Planner in local government, part time trails advocacy guy for HMBA and NSWMTB.

*bike you own?* Main bikes - Proflex 955, Norco Faze 1, Norco Team DH and a Jamis Exile for SS duties.

*bike you aspire to own?* None if I plan to stay married. Got a Mountaincycle Fury on the way so the DH bike may have to go.

*fave trail?* Awaba (its my baby) and Glenrock. Preference being Awaba, but glenrock is only a 5min ride away.

*fave city... why? * Cities aren't for me so I am more than happy with Newcastle.

If I had to move, it wouldn't be to a city, it would be to some where like the Lakes District in the UK or Wallis Valley in Switzerland.

*other sports?* Football, the real one with the round ball. Mind you if it weren't for football I would get a lot more riding in.


----------



## maxisbored (May 14, 2009)

oops. (wrong button)


----------



## mr_bump (May 6, 2007)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Como, Sydney, NSW

*How often do you ride?*
Commute 3 days a week. 1 or 2 on dirt.

*Style of riding?*
Without a shred of finesse.

*occupation?*
Physics/Chemisrty Teacher (Rugby Coach)

*bike you own?*
Specialized Rockhopper HT, GT Avalanche HT, Giant Trance X

*bike you aspire to own?*
Pretty happy with my stable

*fave trail?*
Menai, Stromlo, 9 Mile Pinch, Schlinks Pass to Geehi Dam

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Sydney, Hiroshima, Vancouver

*other sports?*
Skiing, Rugby


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Nth Fitzroy, Vic

How often do you ride?
As often as i can, usually 3 or 4 times a week

Style of riding?
Too slow

occupation?
Illustrator

bike you own?
GT Peace 9r SS, Giant Trance X2

bike you aspire to own?
Niner SIR 9

fave trail?
Yarra Trails... not the best, but home.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, but i'm biased

other sports?
Snowboarding


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

TR said:


> Can't update my posts so will add this to reflect my new Santa Cruz Superlight.


Trawling through the Roll Call thread, I noticed this. TR what was the story with the Superlight?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Was this Cowpat before he grew up?*

.....



cowdung69 said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> melbourne....inner city
> 
> How often do you ride?
> ...


----------



## BEN-OOL (Jun 27, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Cessnock

How often do you ride?
Once a week maybe, starting to get into it a bit more now though, training for the Walca Teams event in October

Style of riding?
All Mountain / XC

occupation?
Boiley by trade, now a draftsman

bike you own?
Mongoose Wing Pro
And my new baby Norco Fluid 2

bike you aspire to own?
Maybe a Scott Genius Limited

fave trail?.
Awaba / GRock / Ourimba

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Not sure on this one
I like the central coast

other sports?
Tennis


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome BEN-OOL.

What is the riding like in Cesnock? My Nan lives there and lots of my family use to live there, including my olds. Maybe I need to visit her... 

Im sure you will have lots of fun on the Norco.


----------



## ProStacks (Jun 19, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
_Summerhill, Launceston, Tasmania_

*How often do you ride?*
_Twice Daily (Commuting), plus usually about 2 trail rides per week._

*Style of riding?*
_XC_

*occupation?*
_Student_

*bike you own?*
_AU Model Giant XTC 2 '09_

*bike you aspire to own?*
_Check my Sig . Delta 7 Arantix (for hard Tail.). Giant Anthem X Ltd (AU) for Full Suspension_

*fave trail?*
_Long Course at Tolosa Mtb park in Hobart_

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
_Has to be Launceston... born and raised here, and i love the fact I can pretty much ride my bike from one side to the other!_

*other sports?*
_Hockey, Cricket, Athletics, Ballroom Dance, Tennis. Busy life _


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

b]Where you live? (suburb, city, state)[/b]
_Eaglemont, Melbourne, Vic_

*How often do you ride?*
_3-4, half road, half MTB._

*Style of riding?*
_XC_

*occupation?*
_Dentist_

*bike you own?*
_Yeti 575, C'dale scalpel, 6-13 roadie_

*bike you aspire to own?*
_Yeti ASR-C_

*fave trail?*
_Forrest, all of it!_

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
_Yamba...paradise!_

*other sports?*
_Kids, car rallying)[/i_


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

*Well I thought I'd better..*

Where you live? 
Albany Western Australia
How often do you ride?
At the moment four times a week leading up to my first MTB race in Dwellingup, this could either be a really good or bad idea.
Style of riding?
XC with a bit of variety just to scare myself
occupation?
Teacher, when they listen, Entertainer when they don't
bike you own?
Cannondale Rush
bike you aspire to own?
Kind of happy with the Rush ATM but an Orbea Occham or an Ibex, perhaps a Yeti... Kind of toying with getting a roadie for fitness but then perhaps something a little more downhill oriented would also be a good addition. Maybe just one of each eh?
fave trail?
Well, small town. We do have an amazing new downhill track, but when it comes to xc tails there are some pretty odd attitudes out there so I guess I can't say.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Been around a bit, probably could live in Calgary or Seattle, or Chamonix, but honestly cities don't do it for me.
other sports?
Breath hold spearfishing. Kill it eat it.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a ring in here, guys, my hubby is the 'real' MTBer but I am starting to learn and getting over my fear of the bike on dirt. I love watching him race, supporting him and meeting other riders and their families and maybe one day I will give it a go..

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)* Yarra Valley, Victoria

*How often do you ride?* Once or twice a week recently, only started after a 18 month break off any bike.

*Style of riding?* Beginner, slow and awkward 

*Occupation?* Energy Data Analyst & Mum

*Bike you own?* Avanti Montari

*Bike you aspire to own?* One day I might outgrow the Avanti but that won't be for ages yet!

*Fave trail?* First and only real MTB ride has been at Lysterfield.

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)* Melbourne, although I avoid the 'city' where I can

*Other sports?* Not much at the moment, too busy. In a past life - Horse riding & rallying (Hi Chris!)

These are my bikes (old & new)


----------



## Black575 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Richmond Victoria

*How often do you ride?*
Usually about 2 trail rides per week.

*Style of riding?*
XC, All Mountain

*occupation?*
Banking (GFC Survivor.....just!)

*bike you own?*
Have a few:
Yeti 575
Cannondale F800 Hardtail (my favourite)
GT Avalanche 1.0

*bike you aspire to own?*
hmmm tough one, maybe a Moots MTB

*fave trail?*
Most trails at Lysterfield Park

*fave city... why?*
Singapore! FOOOOOOOOD

*other sports?*
Tennis, some Polo


----------



## taquar (Nov 17, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Brisbane, Queensland

How often do you ride?
Every day if I get the chance.

Style of riding?
Whatever I feel like at the time, mainly XC though.

occupation?
Army

bike you own?
'07 Avanti Atomic

bike you aspire to own?
Gary Fischer Roscoe III (high hopes huh?)

fave trail?
Bunyaville State Forest

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Brisbane of course 

other sports?
Nope, just not as fun as riding


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Black575 said:


> *fave city... why?*
> Singapore! FOOOOOOOOD


Right on!


----------



## Yorto (Sep 23, 2009)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Penrith, Sydney, NSW

*How often do you ride?*
1-2 times a week

*Style of riding?*
n008 like at times. But slowly getting there 

*occupation?*
Communications officer for the Government. Or should it say Bludging public servant ? hmmm

*bike you own?*
Currently a 07 Giant Rincon
But have put a deposit down on a Giant XTC 29er  Due in the 2nd week of January 2010 (I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT)

*bike you aspire to own?*
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er of some sort.

*fave trail?*
Yellowmundee
The Oaks

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Sydney 

*other sports?*
CrossFit
RPM ???


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Warrandyte, Melbourne, VIC

How often do you ride?
4-5 a week

Style of riding?
Trail, XC (both slowly  )

occupation?
If I told you, I'd have to kill you

bike you own?
Giant Trance X1
Mongoose HT Steel (converted to SS)

bike you aspire to own?
The one I don't have

fave trail?
Wombat, Forrest, my local trails

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, Munich and surrounds, Salzburg

other sports?
Skiing


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 
Birchgrove, NSW

How often do you ride? 
Commute Mon-Fri, Fixed ride on w/e what day I'm not on the mtbs

Style of riding? 
Trail & XC

Occupation? 
Digital Printer

Bikes you own?
Yeti 575, Giant Trance 1, Gary Fisher X-cal 29er, Giant Bowery(fixed), Charge Plug Racer(fixed)

Bike you aspire to own? 
Something Ti

Fave trail? 
Anything NZ, Ourimba, Stromlo, Majura Pines... 

Fave city... why? 
Queenstown NZ... its got it all

Other sports? 
Rugby Union, and I'll watch just about anything


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) 
Diamond Creek, Vic

How often do you ride? 
Commute 2-3 days, try for 1 mtb ride per weekend 
Style of riding? 
Trail & XC, BMX

Occupation? 
Engineer

Bikes you own?
GT Power Series Cruiser, Cannondale Chase 1, Cannondale Rush 1000, Scott Sportster (old Commuter), On One Inbred - new commuter

Bike you aspire to own? 
I'd like a 575 but that would probably cost me my house

Fave trail? 
Love the Youies but the best would have to be at Mogo nsw

Fave city... why? 
Cities?????- this is MTB right!!!

Other sports?
BMX - used to be motor sport


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> On One Inbred - new commuter


Now that's a commuter!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah!
It's putting a smile on my face 2 days in now great weather and a great bike.
I think this bike will see some Smith Gully/ St Andrews work too


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

*Where you live?* Kempsey, Mid North Coast, NSW

*How often do you ride?* Twice a week. Wish it was alot more.

*Style of riding? * XC

*Occupation?* Nothing permanent

*bike you own?* Cannondale Prophet

*bike you aspire to own?* Cannondale Flash Ultimate, Look 986, Giant Anthem X0, Scott Spark 10, Scott Genius ltd

*fave trail?* Any*

fave city... why? (controversial!)* Don't have one.

*other sports?* Motorsport.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Joel. said:


> *other sports?* Motorsport.





casnell said:


> *other sports?*
> _car rallying)[/i_


_



MrsH said:



*Other sports?*
rallying

Click to expand...




I Like Dirt said:



used to be motor sport

Click to expand...

MTB & Motorsport :yesnod:_


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah I have noticed this
Alot of guys from rallying have gone to MTB -similar rush and being out in the bush


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Yeah I have noticed this
> Alot of guys from rallying have gone to MTB -similar rush and being out in the bush


And shirtloads cheaper !

Simon Evans is a mad keen MTBer too, often at Lysterfield with his son.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah many professional drivers ride aswell. I know Mark Webber does, few WRC guys do.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Nico Voiullez (SP?) world DH champ how many times then goes on to drive PUG 206's in 2 string team


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Yeah I have noticed this
> Alot of guys from rallying have gone to MTB -similar rush and being out in the bush


Once the dust gets into your veins it stays there :thumbsup:


----------



## Benizmo (Nov 16, 2009)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state*)
Fitzroy, Melbourne

*How often do you ride?*
Commute Everyday (ok only 3k each way!)
2x weekly yarra trail rides
riding or racing most Saturdays + Sundays

*Style of riding?*
XC/Trail, getting into enduro 100k +6 hour racing

*occupation?*
Structural Draftsman - 3D Modelling

*bike you own?*
Kona One20 Primo 09
Cromoly Single Speed Commuter

*bike you aspire to own?*
Too many to list but Scott scale 20 xc race machine would be a good start

*fave trail?*
You Yangs Enduro loop taking in all the trails
+Klingsporn at Mt Buller

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne (of course) or Barcelona

*other sports?*
No time at the moment with my riding addiction
But skateboarding gets in there sometimes


----------



## bunchie34 (Nov 2, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Richmond, Melbourne

How often do you ride?
Westgate Dirt Crits every Thursday
Occasionally commute to work but it's only a couple of km's so tend to run it....
Riding or racing most Saturdays and/or Sundays

Style of riding?
Mostly tackling enduro events of the 3 hour plus variety, plus team events with a bunch of the lads and the odd xc race. Social riding-wise, mostly epic blasts out at various locations.

occupation?
Environmental Engineer - contaminated land remediation specialist

bike you own?
On-One 456 Inbred (geared)
Cannondale Rush 3

bike you aspire to own?
Maybe a Nicolai for novelty value, not really too fussed!

fave trail?
Tricky. But probably mostly all of the Forrest trails, I love it out there.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Loving Melbourne, only lived here since March after moving out from the UK. But Manchester back home takes some beating.

other sports?
Biking takes up all of my time really, but I plan on squeezing in some climbing again soon.


----------



## Coneous (Nov 30, 2009)

Where you live? Frankston, Victoria.

How often do you ride? 3-4 times a week.

Style of riding? XC, trail and a bit of freeride.

occupation? Sales Rep.

bike you own? Diamondback Compression 2

bike you aspire to own? Only just bought the Comp2 so i'm happy for now : )

fave trail? Only just started riding but Flora anf Fauna Langwarrin is ok for something local, hopefully get upto Lysterfield in the next couple of weeks.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne because its the greatest!

other sports?
Anything really, running, footy, motocross


----------



## flynnyfalcon (Nov 26, 2009)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Mordialloc, Melbourne

*How often do you ride? *
Try to get out a couple of times a week, but their is never enough time :madman:

*Style of riding?*
XC, though do enjoy clocking up the km's along Beach Rd.

*Occupation?*
Photographer

*bike you own?*
09' GT Zaskar Carbon Pro
Full XT/XTR Suite, Crosstrail Wheelset, FOX 32 100, Sigma ROX 8.0

02' ish GT Ricochet

*bike you aspire to own?*
Ducati 1098 :thumbsup:

*fave trail?*
Back trails around Jamieson.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne of course, but very partial to London, Berlin and Budapest

*other sports?*
AFL... Go Doggies! Snowboarding and whatever else is going.


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

flynnyfalcon said:


> *Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
> 
> *fave trail?*
> Back trails around Jamieson.


What are the trails around Jamieson like? and how do I find them?


----------



## rocketman87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Adelaide, SA

How often do you ride? 
commute 45k each day, try to ride at least 2x mtb a week

Style of riding?
XC, road

Occupation?
mechanical engineering student

bike you own?
anthem x, dean colonel Ti, azzuri roadie

bike you aspire to own?
one of each moots and a knolly endorfin would keep me happy

fave trail?
offenberg, germany and blue tier, Weldsborough (tassie)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Wanaka, NZ

other sports?
hell no!


----------



## Wofty (Apr 15, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)

Robina, Gold Coast, Qld

How often do you ride?

Almost every day

Style of riding?

Anything, All mountain / Road / Commute / BMX /Cruiser

occupation?

Police Officer

bike you own?

Many (too many - if there is such a thing), latest is Marin Wolf Ridge 

bike you aspire to own?

I OK at the moment (think I am down to about twenty bikes)

fave trail?

Haven't been to many, maybe daisy hill or Nerang state forest

fave city... why? (controversial!)

Gols Coast or Vancouver d
other sports?

Not anymore


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
South of Adelaide, SA

How often do you ride?
2-3 times a week

Style of riding?
All-mountain, I guess...

occupation?
Engraver

bike you own?
2010 Giant Reign X1, 2008 Mongoose Ritual Dirt Hi

bike you aspire to own?
Full stable of Knollys

fave trail?
meh, most of the main ones around Adelaide are pretty good. Eagle, Prossy Hill, Fox Creek, Mitcham, 80's is my local though.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
I like Launceston... they have good food and the best bakery I've ever seen.

other sports?
Skateboarding... cars (2JZGTE Aristo ^_^)


----------



## Stu_D (May 8, 2010)

wotzapollohimalaya said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> How often do you ride?
> Style of riding?
> occupation?
> ...


Ride every day ,

Mostly single track free ride

Engineering

Giant X3

Youyangs are my fave trail

Fave city is Melbourne , its just my home .

I live in Doncaster East , Melbourne , Australia .


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

I Like Dirt said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> Fave trail?
> Love the Youies but the best would have to be at Mogo nsw


Im interested to find out more about the trails at Mogo. Do you have any maps or know where i can find out more about them. Went there recently but didnt get to check out the trails. They hold an 100km enduro race there i believe. Any info would be great,

thanks


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

mella060 said:


> Im interested to find out more about the trails at Mogo. Do you have any maps or know where i can find out more about them. Went there recently but didnt get to check out the trails. They hold an 100km enduro race there i believe. Any info would be great,
> 
> thanks


The endurance race at Mogo is "The Angry Doctor". 100km or 50km. Your choice. I'll enter the 100km before it sells out hopefully, if I can find the cash in time.

http://www.arocsport.com.au/mtbenduro/mtbenduro_home.html

They have some very sweet singletrack near the end apparently. There's videos in the website somewhere.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

Where you live? 
timaru, new zealand

How often do you ride?
as often as i can, although i do commute 4 times a week

Style of riding?
mainly xc and trails

occupation?
operational firefighter

bike you own?
29ers: singular swift, salsa el mariachi, gt peace 9r multi, 
26": salsa el santo, thorn nomad expedition tourer, giant yukon mtb tourer, 
700C: trek 520 tourer, 1970's era colnago frame

bike you aspire to own?
maybe a litespeed

fave trail?
A-trail, tickler, dragons tail combo [rotorua] ... actually anything in whakarewarewa forest in rotorua, slickrock [moab]

fave city... why? (controversial!)
liked adelaide when i was there

other sports?
armchair for now ...


----------



## LoZzA199 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Carrum Downs, Vic
How often do you ride?
at least once a week trying to get that number up
Style of riding?
single track
occupation?
linesman
bike you own?
giant trance, specialized stumpjumper comp which currently for sale
bike you aspire to own?
happy with the trance!
fave trail?
Forrest trails are all good fun
fave city... why? (controversial!)
dunno havent been to all that many as yet
other sports? 
scuba diving


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Adelaide, SA

How often do you ride? 
2-3 times a week

Style of riding?
Trail, XC and some good stuff

Occupation?
Same job as Homer Simpson 

bike you own?
Now its only 29ers - Pivot 429 , Vassago Bander then a few old skool BMX's .

bike you aspire to own?
none.

fave trail?
So far its Forrest in VIC, bloody awesome flowy trails.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Outside Oz.... Belfast & Dublin, why ? Born and lived there for 29yrs.

other sports?
My Kids :thumbsup:


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys, thought me first post would be good introducing myself. Been trawlling the fourms unregistered for a while but dicided to bite the bullet.

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Melbourne, just behind lysterfield.

How often do you ride? 
1-2 times a week

Style of riding?
All mountain, i do hit the yarra/eastlink trails with friends on their commuter bikes once in a while.

Occupation?
Student XD

bike you own?
Marida Matts 40. Cheap, cheerful and my first. Love it.

bike you aspire to own?
No idea. Probably something lighter than what i've got.

fave trail?
Still starting off so anything with fast switchbacks and jumps! Gets the blood pumping and my skill up abit.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne to live, Taipei to shop. Other than that haven't really been anywhere else outside of asia.

other sports?
Volleyball, have an interest in go-karts/circurt driving but haven't thrown myself into it yet $$$, fishing.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Patchy said:


> Hi guys, thought me first post would be good introducing myself. Been trawlling the fourms unregistered for a while but dicided to bite the bullet.


Welcome. Great to have you on onboard.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

There's no going back Patchy.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey all - was discussing lights behind the scenes with some people, and it was suggested i look here. Didn't realise there was a local presence until a couple of days ago...

Anyway, i've grown up in templestowe riding the the yarra trails with my family and best mate. Forgot about the bike when i got my license, but full time work has pushed me back into exercise. My mate and i are still close and riding in the same areas we started off on 15+ years ago, but having fun and far from bored with the trails.

I ride everyday on the fixie - try to use the mtbs as often as possible, and am considering converting one of them to be more road friendly when i move to st kilda shortly.

My favourite trails are those around my family home in templestowe. I think a lot of it is nostalgia, but it is great having the park and wildlife a couple of minutes from home.

I'm a bit of a car nut too, but trying to repress that while i save some money. The bike habit isn't helping, as i built up a gt in december last year, bought a new avanti in feb, built a fixie in may and have just finished an eight month rebuild on a retro roadie...

Outside melb my favourite area is the south of france .I think things move at a nice speed there and i like good food. 

I think i know a few of you from other places...


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Al from Aussiefrogs?


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep - have we met?

Nice 504. I love my 505 and am about to get it painted and rebuild the engine. Tempted to go for some power too, but with the 205mi16 i don't need any more toys...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Al what sort of an intro is that ? if this was rotorburn you'd be banned for not using the template ! (mtbr is a bit more for grown-ups)

I'm back from Bali now, you coming out Tue evening?

Still haven't driven the 205 Mi, maybe the Ivan's Folly in August...


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't spend four years doing a writing degree to use dot points!

Tuesday would be good. My legs barely work after a game of netball on wednesday night, but i made it out for a few hours this arvo. I think it was one of my better days ever on a bike - the weather was great, i didn't fall off and maim myself (again) and there were animals everywhere.

The trails are much better than they were a week ago too, especially past odyssey house.

I like the tempo here more, although that may be the absense of illiterate children. I particularly like the fat bikes and can see myself needing one of them...

You won't know yourself with a real engine either - that said, lets not get ahead of ourselves! I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

al_ said:


> Yep - have we met?
> 
> Nice 504. I love my 505 and am about to get it painted and rebuild the engine. Tempted to go for some power too, but with the 205mi16 i don't need any more toys...


We've met, but only online. I'm known as *peujohn* in other places!


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

I think we have been in touch years ago. It is a shame that aussiefrogs has gone downhill so much lately - it was really lively and entertaining five years ago, but has lost most of the personalities

It seems like the irritable old men and kids make up the majority of posts now


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

al_ said:


> I think we have been in touch years ago. It is a shame that aussiefrogs has gone downhill so much lately - it was really lively and entertaining five years ago, but has lost most of the personalities
> 
> It seems like the irritable old men and kids make up the majority of posts now


PJ still exercises his ego there a lot...is he a kid or irritable old man? I'm selling a 205 there at the moment and it really has lost it.


----------



## al_ (Jul 6, 2010)

You selling the white one?

I was going to try and convince you that you need my grey si for your daughter. It is a great car, but very surplus to requirements as i barely drive and have three other cars.

I don't even want to think about pj either. He is so much of what is wrong with that place. Everybody that has joined in the last few years seems to be a stalker or just very odd... or both


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Mount Evelyn, Melbourne, Victoria

How often do you ride?
once maybe twice a week

Style of riding?
XC and Road

occupation?
IT 

bike you own?
Roady = Bianchi
MTB = Speccy stumpjumper

bike you aspire to own?
FE390 Husaberg!

fave trail?
Loved Lysty prior to the commonwealth games, Now - You Yangs and Forrest\

fave city... why? 
Melbourne - Footy, Cricket, The MCG and the yarra ranges

other sports?
none now, I am too old.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Do I know you Adsumum? I'm a Mt Ev-ite as well. Have you been on the Cog Rides on a thurs night?


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

Have not been on a COG ride for some time, did some a few years ago but Wednesday's suited me better. So i just ride with a group of mates at different places each week (although the last few weeks have not been great) and then ride over the weekend when i get a chance inbetween kids sport and other stuff!

I am usually at the COG for coffee at some stage over the weekend.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

adsumum said:


> Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
> occupation?
> IT


Just out of interest, what sought of IT do you do ?


----------



## adsumum (Apr 27, 2010)

In IT service Management, change, problem and incident. that sort of thing!!!! Yawn


----------



## Frodo1095 (Jul 19, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Rotorua, NZ_

How often do you ride?
_I try to get out twice a week riding and then go the gym 3 or 4 times as well, but during the summer they can swap_

Style of riding?
_Mainly local trails, so mostly XC / AM_

occupation?
_Clinical Physiology (cardiac ultrasound)_

bike you own?
_200 GT Force 1_

bike you aspire to own?
_Looking at, Santa Cruz Nickel/Blur LT/Blur Ltc atm_

fave trail?
_Corners - Rotorua_

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_Would have to say Rotorua atm, we have forests for mtbing and walking my dogs, lakes to go kayaking and I can walk my dogs, parking is free and 7 bikes shops to lick the windows at :thumbsup: _


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
_Ingham, Queensland_

How often do you ride?
_Not often enough_

Style of riding?
_all over. Used to do mainly XC/AM and DH/FR, now I have a 4X/DJ bike.. Anyone here ride the Murray trails in Townsville or the BMX track?_

occupation?
_Chopper driver_

bike you own?
_Transition Bank HT_

fave trail?
_2-Chair to Moto to Barn Door to Seven Streams... Post Canyon, Oregon _

fave city... why? (controversial!)
_any, as long as it is close to some good trails!_


----------



## Get_mounted (Sep 3, 2010)

*Ahoy there...*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Vic, Mt Evelyn

How often do you ride? About three times a week, always on trails
Style of riding?

occupation? Student (mature age!)

bike you own? Specialized Stumpjumper HT Comp

bike you aspire to own? Either Stumpy Dually, Spesh Enduro or Rocky Mountain Slayer

fave trail? Dandenong Ranges, just out the back door

other sports? Skydiving


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Where you live? Albury NSW

How often do you ride? Weekends in winter, most days in summer

Style of riding? XC/Trail, All Mountain 

occupation? IT

bikes you own? Banshee Spitfire, Titus Motolite II, Transition Covert V2, Stumpjumper FSR, Cannondale 29er SS, STP 0, Giant OCR 1 Roadie

bike you aspire to own? mach 4, blindside Not that I'd do it justice, indyfab or dekerf?

fave trail? Local Nailcan Hill trails

fave city... Grew up in Sydney, it's still good to visit


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Molendinar (Gold Coast) Qld

How often do you ride?
Couple of times a week, more if I commute

Style of riding?
Have ridden and raced XC since Feb 1990, haven't raced for a while but still ride.

occupation?
Bicycle store manager and mechanic.

bike you own?
Taiwanese carbon Hardtail with Reba's and mostly XT, 2x9

fave trail?
Love Daisy Hill

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Gold Coast, lived here for 20+ years. Good weather most of the time, winter is incredible.


----------



## degrees_of_freedom (Oct 10, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Graceville, Brisbane, Qld

How often do you ride?
Usually 6 times a week (weather permitting)

Style of riding?
Trail, a few XC & endurance races & regular road miles (only to keep the fitness up - Honest!)

occupation?
Project Manager (Oil & Gas)

bike you own?
Giant XTC 1, (chro-mo) Trek 930 singletrack, Trek SLR road bike + a Trail-a-bike for the little one.

fave trail?
Pipeline trail - Mt Cootha

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Perth... Laid back, silimar climate to Brissy without the humidity, relatively un-polluted / un-populated.


----------



## markfairweather (Oct 17, 2010)

*takura towers*

gadday mate, i am a keen xc rider just moved to hervey bay and keen for some singletrack
any chance of a guided tour at takura? otherwise might see you out there.
catch ya later

mark


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

Where you live? Narre Warren, Victoria

How often do you ride? I like to get out atleast one day a week

Style of riding? XC mostly

occupation? Supervisor

bike you own? 2010 Norco Kokanee with a couple small upgrades

fave trail? Lysterfield


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Douglas, Townsville, QLD
How often do you ride?
Usually about 4-7 hrs a week
Style of riding?
Up, down, bit of urban, jumping
occupation?
Student 
bike you own?
Apollo Evolution
bike you aspire to own?
Jamis Komodo
fave trail?
Anything that is fun to go down on!
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Don't have one :<
other sports?
Martial arts, specifically TaeKwonDo


----------



## guswa (Oct 26, 2010)

*Roll Call*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Dardanup, WA

How often do you ride?
Try to ride 4 plus times a week

Style of riding?
Trail, Endurance races & some road miles (for fitness and helps me beat the roadies to the single track on the endurance races)

occupation?
Maintenance Consultant

bike you own?
New - Pivot Mach 5, Cannondale Rize 3 (selling so if you wnat PM me  ) IH 6Point4, Eddy Merckx 2004 Team SC

fave trail?
Pile Road (my back yard)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Don't like Cities, like living in the country!


----------



## Floydo (May 18, 2010)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Marsfield NSW
How often do you ride?
usally 2-3 times a week
Style of riding?
Slow - flowy single track - hill climbing 
occupation?
Aircraft Engineer
bike you own?
Banshee Spitfire, Kona Big Kahuna, Norco Fluid( until some lowlife stole it)
bike you aspire to own?
Banshee Prime
fave trail?
Cascades
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney - born and breed. Adelaide, perth and Hobart are nice to visit.
other sports?


----------



## sime1810 (Feb 7, 2007)

Where you live? Bentleigh East, VIC

How often do you ride? Commute 20kms to work and back twice a week. Road or MTB ride every Saturday

Style of riding? XC/Trail

occupation? Accountant

bike you own? 2009 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp and Tarmac Comp

bike you aspire to own? Have them already

fave trail? You Yangs link track between Stockyards and Kurrajong (downhill)

fave city... why? Perth. Much more relaxed than Melbourne and those beaches!!!

other sports? Waterskiing, wakeboarding, snowboarding.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

My contribution to this thread is overdue.

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Templestowe, VIC

*How often do you ride?*
4-5 times a week
*
Style of riding?*
XC, Road

*occupation?*
IT

*bike you own?*
My stable, ordered by suspension (from most to least):
Yeti AS-Rc
BMC Team Elite 01
BMC Team Machine SLR01

*bike you aspire to own?*
I'm ok (for the minute)

*fave trail?*
Forrest, Smiths, Lusty

*fave city... why?*
Los Angeles! I can't tell you why, I just fell in love with the place.
*
other sports?*
There's other sports????


----------



## greendream (Aug 7, 2006)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Sydney

How often do you ride?
3-4 times a week

Style of riding?
XC

occupation
speciality chemicals

bike you own?
'09 Iron Horse MK3 Elite
'06 Kona Explosif

bike you aspire to own?
not 'til i break one of those

fave trail?
anywhere

fave city... why?
Sydney. home town's got it all.

other sports?
football (soccer)


----------



## AE25 (Feb 21, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Franklin, Sth of Auckland, NZ

How often do you ride?
1+ /week

Style of riding?
single track with jumps, road

occupation?
toolmaker

bike you own?
'11 Apollo CompX

bike you aspire to own?
something more robust for jumping

fave trail?
Woodhill

fave city... why?
Auckland... variety

other sports?
hockey, surf, drifting


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Wilsons creek, mullumbimby, near byron bay

How often do you ride?
as often as possible, 2-6 times a week

Style of riding?
XC getting into DH

occupation?
School... 

bike you own?
08 giant reign x1
09 mongoose tyax elite 
09 avanti deredlkt

bike you aspire to own?
turner DHR

fave trail?
only really ridden local but around minyon falls probably

fave city... why? (controversial!)
im happy where I am but was born in sydney

other sports?
Mauy Thai


----------



## emerthis (Jun 17, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Greensborough, Melb, VIC

How often do you ride?
Weekends, occasionally weekday arvos when lucky enough to get home early.

Style of riding?
XC mostly. Love rough trails as well as those smooth, flowing singletrack types.

occupation?
Public service

bike you own?
2003 Da Bomb Molotov (dual eliminator HT), 03 Marzocchi Z1 dropoff, Syncros Big Box rims, Shimano hubs, Avid Juicy 5 6" discs, Deore shifters & front mech, XT rear mech, Azonic WF DH bar, shorty stem, flat pedals usually...

bike you aspire to own?
Coming right up: 2010 Kona Hei Hei scandium XC dually. Bit of a change...

fave trail?
1. my local one, across the river from where I live. It's very close, with assorted terrain and trail types.
2. Wombat Track, Macedon. Good long ride, beautifully maintained trails, heaps of fun.
3. Mt Keira, Wollongong. Old stomping ground. Excellent for DH shuttling.
4. Royal National Park, Sydney. Mostly out-of-bounds - the Coast Track was fun back in the day, but the stuff near Loftus / Heathcote / Helensburgh is great fun too.
5. The XC loop near Westerfold Park, Templestowe. Hard work but really rewarding with good, silly ST.
6. Yarra trails. From Richmond / Kew all the way up to Westerfolds Park. Best in summer, but always fantastic fun.

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne. Should have come here at least 10 years before I did.

other sports? 
Not since I was a teenager, but then it was caving, abseiling, canyoning, bushwalking. Don't mind the odd swim these days, but that's about it.


----------



## mudmav (May 24, 2008)

Where you live? 
KISLYTH VIC

How often do you ride? 
WHEN IM FAT LIKE NOW TWICE A WEEK WHEN IM SKINY OR TRYING TO GET SKINNY 4-5 TIMES A WEEK

Style of riding?
FAST AND LOOSE 

occupation?
WORK AT RACV HEAD OFFICE

bike you own?
2011 GIANT XTC29ER1 WITH MODS AND A SINGLE SPEED RIGID COMMUTER

bike you aspire to own?
NEXT BIKE WILL BE A NINER 

fave trail?
ANY OF THE TRAILS AT BLORES HILL (MOUNTAIN BIKE HEAVEN)

fave city... why? (controversial!)
MELBOURNE, SO MANY TRAIL OPTIONS WITHIN A 2 HOUR RADIUS ITS CRAZY

other sports? 
INDOOR SOCCER AND INDOOR CRICKET


----------



## serious14_guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
adelaide, SA

How often do you ride?
DH on alternate weekends, CX once a month, ride to work every day

Style of riding?
mainly ride my fixie around the place, got the kona for weekend fun

occupation?
engineer

bike you own?
2010 kona stinky

bike you aspire to own?
all of them (but i could do with a giant trance X0)

fave trail?
fox creek

fave city... why? (controversial!)
i've only really ridden in adelaide, we've got some decent trails plus we can use the train for shuttles in mitcham


----------



## drdenski (Jul 2, 2011)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Labrador, Gold Coast, QLD

*How often do you ride?*
As often as I can, which hasn't been a lot lately due to some crappy weather and injuries

*Style of riding?*
DJ and basic trail stuff back in the day. Only just back into riding after a while outta the game so just cruising around weekend warrior styles to build the confidence again.

*occupation?*
Student

*bike you own?*
I have a Specialized 26" HT MTB and an Easton BMX that I've owned for a couple of years now. Just picked up an old Apollo road bike which is ridable but needs a bit of TLC and elbow grease to get her looking nice again, and an old single speed beach cruiser. I'll get some pics up soon.

*bike you aspire to own?*
Not sure actually, pretty happy with the lot I've got at the moment.

*fave trail?*
I dunno haven't really ridden too many trails, wanna get out and find some more around town.

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Aside from the people I'd have to say the Gold Coast. Born and raised here, haven't really travelled a lot either (so no real basis for comparison), that'll change soon tho.

*other sports?*
Indoor cricket.. and playing PS3, that's a sport, right?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Dunedin, New Zealand

*How often do you ride?*
Every day

*Style of riding?*
XC, Trail, AM...road

*occupation?*
Scientist

*bike you own?*
26 and 29" hardtails, road bikes, fixies, single speeds, etc

*bike you aspire to own?*
more

*fave trail?*
The one I am currently riding!

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Squamish, BC, Canada. Tons of trails. Close to Whistler. And other great riding areas!

*other sports?*
There are others?


----------



## RazeR1970 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) - Hampton (soon to be Warrandyte), Melbourne, Victoria

How often do you ride? weekly

Style of riding? MTB and road

occupation? finance broker

bike you own? 2007 Giant XTC2 and 2010 Avanti Quantum 2 (for the road)

bike you aspire to own? something in full carbon

fave trail? still looking for something

fave city... why? (controversial!) Melbourne (of course)


----------



## herb1234 (Sep 7, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Alexandra NZ

How often do you ride?
Not often enough

Style of riding?
mainly trail/all mountain type stuff with some DH and XC stuff thrown in to keep it fresh

occupation?
head orchard bum

bike you own?
GT Sanction
Short travel GT Force
Banshee hard tail

fave trail?
are digging single malt to lower **** track at the moe

fave city... why? (controversial!)
don't tent to do citys......


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Nuriootpa SA

How often do you ride? Whenever possible

Style of riding? I have no style whatsoever

occupation? Electrician

bike you own? 2005 Kona Kula, 97 Specialized Ground Control converting it to an FSR


fave trail? Foc creek, Devils Gully Kersbrook and Eagle Mountain Bike Park cant make up my mind

fave city All cities suck there are no single tracks


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Sydney 
How often do you ride?
4 times when the weather is good. 0 in the past week
Style of riding?
trail (thinking of more all mountain in the future)
occupation?
Engineer
bike you own?
giant trance x 2
bike you aspire to own?
S-Works Stumpjumper FSR 
fave trail?
yellomundee
fave city... why? (controversial!)
sydney
other sports?
rugby league, rugby union and squash


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

paulb said:


> Where you live? Albury NSW
> 
> How often do you ride? Weekends in winter, most days in summer
> 
> ...


jealous of your bike collection ... wow


----------



## sydneyV (Nov 10, 2011)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Newtown, Sydney, NSW

*How often do you ride?*
5-6 times a week most urban or commuting

*Style of riding?*
XC, AM

*occupation?*'
GIS Analyst

*bike you own?*
Avanti Comp Pro
Old School Cr-Mo 8 speed Trail bike with Dukes
Single Speed Road Bike
Surly Instigator Project bike, still a long way to go!

*bike you aspire to own?*
There are a few ,
Ellsworth epiphany
Lynskey Ridgeline 29er SL
To start

*fave trail?*
Majura Pines, Sparrows Hill, anywhere with fast flowing Single track 

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Don't really have one

*other sports?*
Rugby, Volleyball


----------



## supergroove (Aug 9, 2011)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)* Adelaide

*How often do you ride?* trying to get out twice a week

*Style of riding?* XC

*occupation?* aircraft maintenance, architecture (newbie in this field)

*bike you own?* Giant XTC3 kid hauler, Niner SIR weekend fun

*bike you aspire to own?* happy for now

*fave trail?* Riverhead forrest trails, Auckland NZ

*fave city... why? (controversial!)* no faves, love big cities, and remote country equally

*other sports?* ultramarathon, squash


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Great to see someone else in here from SA. Hope to see you at Fox Creek one day.


----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Tathra, South Coast, NSW

How often do you ride?
three times a week, more if i have enough time

Style of riding?
XC, with a little bit of fun downhill

occupation?
Student

bike you own?
Trek ex8

fave trail?
Tathra Doolagharl tracks
fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sydney


----------



## GTLTS4 (Jan 8, 2012)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Point Cook, Melbourne, Vic

How often do you ride?
At the moment every afternoon I get home early enough

Style of riding?
XC

occupation?
Supervisor

bike you own?
GT LTS 4000 old school 98 model

fave trail?
Don't have one

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Noosa Heads ... gateway to Rainbow beach and Fraser Island.

Other sports?
Snow skiing


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Inner west, Melbourne, Vic


How often do you ride?
3-4 times per week, sporadic commuter.

Style of riding?
AM, DH, BMX track

occupation?
PhD student, Uni lecturer.

bike you own?
Pivot Firebird
Pivot Phoenix
Argon 18 ultegra

bike you aspire to own?
Turner RFX - if its ever released

fave trail?
Cressy descent
Any of the Mt Beauty downhill tracks

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Melbourne, less busy than Sydney, although its turning into a dump fast, drunken violence, idiot drivers and everything is expensive.

other sports? 
Anything outdoors,
Snorkling, Hiking, Climbing, photography,


----------



## meta4x (Jul 21, 2010)

Roll call
Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Laingholm Auckland NZ

How often do you ride? Twice a week

Style of riding? As much down as fast as possible

occupation? Risk Advisor

bike you own? Nomad C

bike you aspire to own? Got it

fave trail? Billy T

fave city... why? (controversial!) Vancouver and Paris - lifestyle and culture

other sports? walking the dogs


----------



## Jack0207 (Jan 29, 2012)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Karratha, Western Australia

How often do you ride?
1-2 times week for myself - every 2nd day with the kids

Style of riding?
XC

occupation?
Maint Tech / Trainer in O&G

bike you own?
2012 Giant Anthem X29

bike you aspire to own?
The one I have

fave trail?
Burrup Peninsula

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Brisbane = hometown. Once a Qld'er, always a Qld'er.

other sports?
Soccer, shooting, snorkelling, fishing, photography. Rugby league.


----------



## skiwallace (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pretty new to Canberra, Hey peoples*

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Yarralumla, Canberra, Australia

How often do you ride?
Usually 3/4 times a week (MTB)
5 times commuting

Style of riding?
SS XC
Road
Commute

occupation?
Outdoor Ed Instructor

bike you own?
I was riding Norco Fireball converted to ss
now building Sir9 :thumbsup:
whilst waiting for a broken ankle to heal:madman:
Redline Urbis (commuter)
Roadie was just stolen two weeks ago.

bike you aspire to own?
Just building it

fave trail?
Majura pines, Canberra
Sparrow Hill, NSW
Wharfdale Track NZ

fave city... why? (controversial!)
It was christchurch, but it fell down
probably canberra now, great riding here!

other sports? 
Whitewater kayaking and rafting, climbing, Hiking,
sea kayaking, yoga, pretty much anything in the great outdoors

Keen to get into some multiday biking packing stuff locally, so anyone
around keen, flick me a pm.


----------



## XR1-Dude (Feb 12, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Dandenong, Victoria, Australia

*How often do you ride?*
Up to 6 times a week.

*Style of riding?*
Mainly Eastlink Trails

*Occupation?*
Tech Trainer

*Bike you own?*
2012 Giant Roam XR1

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Would love to add a good MTB.

*Fave trail?*
Dandy Creek Trail (so far)

*Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Melbourne.

*Other sports?*
Not a sporty person..!!


----------



## anttismo (Jan 17, 2012)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Bentleigh East, Victoria, Australia

How often do you ride?
Road bike every morning - avg 60km/day. MTB once a week

Style of riding?
MTB - nice flowing single track
Road - roads and trails in and around melbourne

Occupation?
Development engineer, Automotive R&D

Bike you own?
Anthem 29er, Giant Seek, Cheapo 26 hardtail commuter, various motorbikes

Bike you aspire to own?
Happy with my pushies, like more motorbikes

Fave trail?
Bruce ridge, Canberra, Youyangs, Melbourne

Fave city... why? (controversial!)
Canberra - born and bred there, love the space, the hills, the bush.

Other sports?
Road racing (motorbike)


----------



## Magilla_Guerrilla (Jun 6, 2010)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Flinders View, Ipswich, QLD

*How often do you ride?*

Weekday commute of 35km round trip and normally one day each weekend for 2-3 hours of singletrack.

*Style of riding?*

Trail / Enduro

*occupation?*

Defence

*bike you own?*

2009 Pivot Mach 5
2009 carbon S-works Stumpjumper
2011 Custom titanium 29er hardtail

*bike you aspire to own?*

See above. Ummm.... probably a carbon Mach 529 when they make one....

*fave trail?*

Australia - Bovine Groove at Mt Joyce, QLD. 
Overseas - Downieville (droooool....)

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

In Australia - Newcastle. Lived there for most of my adult life. If I could live anywhere in the world, I'd choose Lake Tahoe, California. I've been there twice and wished I never had to leave.

*other sports?*

Ice Hockey, Scuba Diving (I teach it), Snowboarding, Wakeboarding.


----------



## jabbasp1 (May 9, 2010)

Where you live? Canberra, ACT

How often do you ride? 4 times a week

Style of riding? XC and trails

occupation? IT

bike you own? Merida Matts 40-D (moving onto a 29er Stumpy)

bike you aspire to own?Epic 29er

fave trail? Stromlo

fave city... why? Brisbane, great weather 

other sports? Football.... any types


----------



## SupervillainX (Mar 15, 2012)

Times'a'changin'!


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Perth

How often do you ride?
6-7 times per week

Style of riding?
XC, road

occupation?'
Broker

bike you own?
S-Works Epic 29er
Pinarello Dogma

bike you aspire to own?
Winter training road bike and longer travel AM bike

fave trail?
Carters Rd, Margaret River 

fave city... why? 
NYC & Melbourne

other sports?
gym if thats a sport


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Riddells Creek, Vic

*How often do you ride?*
Not often enough, once or twice a week

*Style of riding?*
AM, the mountains are there to be conquered

*occupation?*
Environmental Water Well Driller, saving the planet one hole at a time

*bike you own?*
Banshee Rune

*bike you aspire to own?*
Banshee Rune, my life is now complete

*fave trail?*
Wombat, You Yangs and my back yard Mt Macedon ranges

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Hate the city... But Melbourne is nice

*other sports?*
Is 4WDing a sport?


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Where you live? Wheeler, MI

How often do you ride? At least twice a week.

Style of riding? XC

occupation? LIFE

bike you own? 2012 Specialized Carve Expert

bike you aspire to own? Many but next will prolly be a Jamis Nemesis

fave trail? Midland City Forest (the 1 I ride the most @ least)

fave city... why? Not big on cities.

other sports? Not really.



Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Kellyville, NSW

*How often do you ride?*
1-2 times a week

*Style of riding?*
AM, DH, XC

*occupation?*
Sales Engineer for an Industrial Drives Company

*bike you own?*
2012 Trek Remedy 8

*bike you aspire to own?*
Trek Slash 8

*fave trail?*
Singletrack at Glenbrook

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Not much of a city person but Sydney is the best

*other sports?*
Rally car Racing.


----------



## Huggi (Nov 12, 2011)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Perth, WA

*How often do you ride?*
Used to ride every weekend but with uni now... more like once a month, if even that.

*Style of riding?*
Light XC (i.e. no jumping, log riding)

*Occupation?*
Uni student

*Bike you own?*
2008 Scott Voltage YZ25 (upgraded)

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Scott Genius

*fave trail?*
Mt Stromlo in Canberra

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*
Perth - it's nice here. Come over sometime 

*other sports?*
Soccer, tennis. Used to play but they were more for fun than anything else.


----------



## cepi (Apr 17, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Auckland, NZ

*How often do you ride?*
As often as possible. 4-5 times a week.

*Style of riding?*
DJ, Street, DH, Slopestyle, Road.

*Occupation?*
Student

*Bike you own?*
Giant STP, Diamondback Podium Pro

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Something to get me back into DH frequently

*Fave trail?*
My own!

*Fave city... why? *
Auckland. My friends are all here and the riding isn't too bad.

*Other sports?*
Competitively: Squash Socially: Squash, Tennis, Football (soccer)


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
south sydney
How often do you ride?
3-4/week
Style of riding?
urban/xc
occupation?
graphic designer
bike you own?
newbie-polygon extrada 5.0(with upgrades)
bike you aspire to own?
yetti SB-66 ; polygon collosus Ax3.0
fave trail?
don't have one
fave city... why? (controversial!)
not sure
other sports?*
nope


----------



## hanky_spanky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*
Morley, WA

*How often do you ride?*
2-3 times a week

*Style of riding?*
XC, Enduro, AM

*Occupation?*
RN

*Bike you own?*
- 2012 Rocky Mountainbike Altitude 70
- 2011 Giant Anthem X1
- 2011 Specialized Camber Pro
- 2010 Merida Matts Lite 1500-D

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Niner Jet 9 RDO

Fave Trail?
- Kalamunda Circuit
- Whore No More
- Forsyth's Mill
- Langford Park
- Turner Hill 
- Marrinup
*
Fave city... why? (controversial!)*
- Perth (of course)

*Other Sports?*
Soccer, Motorsports


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Berowra, NSW
How often do you ride?
As many afternoons as i can a week

Style of riding?
xc/am

occupation?
Plumber

bike you own?
'02 Giant Ac 
'11Specialized SJ FSR comp

bike you aspire to own?
Spesh SJ EVO, SC Nomad/Blur LT

fave trail?
Soon to be opened

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Sapporo... it's in japan and close to the snow/mountains

other sports?
Snowboarding, Surfing


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

*Where you live?*
Auckland, NZ

*How often do you ride?*
As often as possible...

*Style of riding?*
Street, Commute

*Occupation?*
Playout Technician - Eyeworks NZ

*Bike you own?*
Giant STP Frankenstein

*Bike you aspire to own?*
I own it...

*Fave trail?*
Toss up between the Redwoods, Rotorua or the Taupo Trails.

*Fave city... why?*
Auckland. Moved here a few years ago from a small town and loving it.

*Other sports?*
No time!


----------



## Jondalar (Nov 26, 2012)

*Where you live? (suburb, city, state)*

Narangba, QLD

*How often do you ride?*

Near daily before work (just paths etc), weekends

*Style of riding?*

Trail

*occupation?*

Research Science

*bike you own?*

2013 Scott Scale 960
2011 Scott Sportster 50

*bike you aspire to own?*

... too hard, one of each style

*fave trail?*

Narrandera Commons

*fave city... why? (controversial!)*

not a fan of cities, but Hobart, because it's small and little traffic

*other sports?*

n/a


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2013)

Where you live?
Melbourne, vic

How often do you ride?
Once or twice weekly MTB, two or three road commutes to work

Style of riding?
Single track, trail, xc

Occupation?
Veterinarian

Bike you own? 
Ancient trek 950 single track converted to single speed for my commute
2009 specialised stumpjumper elite 26" full sus

Bike you aspire to own?
Currently eyeing off a 29er hardtail... Not sure which...

Fave trail?
Forrest trails west of melbourne

Fave city?
Perth... The sun, sea, southwest corner nearby...

Other sports?
Indoor soccer, running


----------



## UmmYeahItsMe147 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been reading on here for the last couple years, figured it was time I start doing some posting haha. Right now I'm just a traveling man from Los Angeles, in Sydney now, and will be in NZ somewhere come end of April. Pretty excited to get back into the mountains! Cheers!!

Where you live? Turella, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride? Used to ride every other day back when I had my bike

Style of riding? XC, borderline AM

occupation? Leaflet delivery as of the time being

bike you own? Don't anymore =/ Used to own a Diamondback Overdrive. Loved it.

bike you aspire to own? I've been looking at the Giant Trance. Really just looking to get into full suspension AM... seems to suit my style just not my budget haha

fave trail? Happy Valley Trail back in AZ in the states. Super flowy trail with perfect descents to match the climbs and was tucked away where nobody knew about it

fave city... why? Visited Seattle. Didn't have my bike but man I wish I could have just gotten out there in those trees!!

other sports? Anything potentially dangerous lol. Used to be big into riding motorbikes and snowboarding, I want to learn how to river kayak, and the more I watch rugby the more I want to have a go at that too


----------



## chopstickslee (Feb 13, 2012)

Where you live?
West Pennant Hills, Sydney, Aus

How often do you ride?
1-3...never as much as i want to

Style of riding?
Single track, trail, xc, AM

Occupation?
Structural Engineer

Bike you own? 
SB66

Bike you aspire to own?
already have it...but can always aim for more yeti's

Fave trail?
Lake Parra, OMV, 

Fave city?
Hong Kong

Other sports?
tennis, SEX


----------



## Lightfoot (Mar 18, 2013)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Geelong vic 

How often do you ride?
3-4 x 40km commutes plus 1 x 30km mtn ride

Style of riding?
Xc

occupation?
firey

bike you own?
2008 Anthem 0
Merida road

bike you aspire to own?
A hover bike

fave trail?
You yangs, forrest and anglsea
Travs diamond I reckon or boulder in the yy's

fave city... why? (controversial!)
South lake tahoe or canmore canada 
They're towns, not a big lover of cities I guess. I'm a jack of all trades and these towns have variety, quality and like minded folk

other sports?
Surf, climb, whitewater and sea kayak, tele and board


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Wollongong, NSW

How often do you ride?
2 times a week

Style of riding?
Trail crashing

occupation?
Contractor

bike you own?
Yeti SB66c

bike you aspire to own?
Zerode 180mm travel carbon with rohloff hub

fave trail?
all the ones with dirt, rocks, sand, clay, mud and trees that jump out at you

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Christchurch, for my family and friends

other sports?
Rugby, rugby and rugby


----------



## RetroShogun (May 17, 2013)

Where you live?
Melbourne, Vic

How often do you ride?
Whenever I get the chance between family and work!

Style of riding?
Anything as long as I get to ride..

Occupation?
Nut and bolt sales

Bike you own?
Many older MTB's from the late 80's.


Bike you aspire to own?
Shogun Prairie Breaker Team Issue 1988 model...

Fave trail?
Nothing scary.

Fave city?
Melbourne..

Other sports?
Motorsport and anything that gets me out of the house..even Golf!


----------



## 11highlights (Feb 16, 2012)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
Northside, Canberra

How often do you ride?
3 to 4 days a week

Style of riding?
Fast n rocky

occupation?
Sparky

bike you own?
Pivot mach 5.7c

bike you aspire to own?
Tron Lightcycle or my bike with more carbon 

fave trail?
All of stromlo

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Queenstown....Snow, Mtb, 120+ licensed venues and every extreme sport possible

other sports?
MX, Snowboard, Footy


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

*Where you live?* _Home of the Bledisloe Cup - Aotearoa (Bill lives here too!)_

*How often do you ride?* _Depends - try for twice a week... if on holiday every day_

*Style of riding?* _XC, trail & AM_

*occupation?* _teacher (hence lots of holiday riding)_

*bike you own?* _KHS Winslow 29er HT & Kona Process 134_

*bike you aspire to own?* _Maybe in a few years I'l get a FS 29er... Yeti or Specialized_

*fave trail?* _any decent singletrack in NZ_

*fave city?* _Dunedin_

*other sports?* Kung Fu, football, weight training


----------



## JTmofo (May 16, 2013)

*Where you live?* Sydney - Australia

*How often do you ride?* once a week, if they wife's schedule allows!!

*Style of riding?* AM , Trail, Single track

*occupation?* Electrical engineer

*bike you own?* Giant Trance X1

*bike you aspire to own?* In the process of building a Banshee Spitfire 650b

*fave trail?* Awaba...... Ourimbah

*fave city?* New York, followed closely by Dublin.

*other sports?* Running, boxing, Muay Thai.


----------



## southernal (Dec 27, 2008)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Nelson. NZ

How often do you ride? never enough
Style of riding?

occupation? Auto repair / restoration

bike you own? Scott

bike you aspire to own?.. there are too many 

fave trail? Anything that's ok for this old fulla to pedal up and race down ...

fave city... why? (controversial!) wont answer this

other sports? fishing hiking etc,,


----------



## Jester123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Where you live?- Heyfield,Vic,Aus

How often do you ride?- at least twice a week

Style of riding?- usually out of control but mostly anything in the bush!

Occupation- Maintenance manager for a Logging company.

Bike you own?- 2008 GT outpost upgraded to the hilt, Specialized Hardrock sport.

Bike you aspire to own- A new GT fury

Fave trail- Local bike park Blores Hill and up bush in the BIG hills!

Fave city?- have to be Heyfield only choice really!!!!

Other sports?- Too many that aren't really PC???????


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Where you live? Townsville - Australia

How often do you ride? At least 3 times a week.

Style of riding? AM, Enduro, XC and dabble in a little FR/DH

occupation? Refinery Operator

bike you own? 2016 Rocky Mountain Altitude 799 custom build and 2008 Norco Sasquatch 

bike you aspire to own? Pretty much the Rocky I own but I like to constantly modify/improve/tweak things.

fave trail? Kuranda Cairns

fave city? Wherever my family resides.

other sports? Little bit of amateur drag/circuit racing.


----------



## trailrat (Dec 6, 2005)

*Where you live?*
Auckland, NZ

*How often do you ride?*
about once a week

*Style of riding?*
Aggressive XC, fixed gear commuting

*Occupation?*
Mechanical Engineer, Co-founder at WayWiser www.waywiser.co.nz, a website for connecting adventure sport enthusiasts in New Zealand for MTB and more, check it out!

*Bike you own?*
'07 Kona Caldera hardtail

*Bike you aspire to own?*
Santa Cruz Blur

*Fave trail?*
in and Auckland area, Woodhill's Off the Grid is pretty mean!

*Fave city... why?*
Taupo, superior access to all kinds of excellent mtn biking, thermal springs/rivers, and massive tracts of wilderness, plus a huge freshwater lake!

*Other sports?*
sea kayaking, downhill skiing


----------



## petesguitar1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Where you live? Ballarat, Victoria, Australia

How often do you ride?2-3 times a week

Style of riding? XC, Downhill, Amateur 

occupation? Telco Manager

bike you own? Trek Marlin 7 (2017), Trek Fuel EX9 (2012)

bike you aspire to own? Trek Superfly 7

fave trail? Canadian State Forest, Ballarat (it's about the only place I know at the moment)

fave city... why? Tokyo, but for MTB Ballarat (it's close)

other sports? BMX, Skate, Ski/Snowbaoard


----------



## EsPeGe (Jun 23, 2015)

Where you live? 
Cronulla, Sydney, NSW

How often do you ride?
Depends on time of year and current injuries.

Style of riding?
Gravity focused, old guys DH meaning GE.

occupation?
Air traffic Controller

bike you own?
Main ride, Pivot Mach 6 Carbon bombed up with full XTR, Push Eleven Six rear shock and Zelvy Carbon hoops.

Back up ride, 2006 Specialized Enduro that I completely stripped and rebuilt, full XT build

"Training" and Pub bike, Giant Roam XR

bike you aspire to own?
Pivot Switchblade with the two wheel sizes in carbon.

fave trail?
Toss up between Thredbo flow or Western wedgetail, into pork barrel at stromlo

fave city... why? (controversial!)
Canberra if it was by the coast!!! Great trails and family is still there.

other sports? 
Surfing, snowboarding, sailboarding, MotoX.

Racing at Thredbo on my beloved Pivot.


----------



## guild (May 7, 2020)

Where you live? Wagga Wagga, NSW, Australia

How often do you ride?Couple of times a month

Style of riding? XC, Trail, mild Downhill

Occupation? Chaplain

Bike you own? Cannondale Super V Uber

Bike you aspire to own? I don't understand the question... Super V's are the pinnacle right 

Fave trail? Tumut, Tumbarumba

Fave city... why? Melbourne, Vic, Australia. I was born there and there's no place like home.

Other sports? Squash, soccer, hockey, football, snooker


----------



## ReignMaster (Aug 30, 2020)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state) Melbourne 

How often do you ride? Aiming for 5 times a week

Style of riding? Relaxed fun 

occupation? Merchant Navy

bike you own? Giant Reign Advanced Pro 29 0 2020 and Giant NSR3

bike you aspire to own? ...just bought it today, see above 

fave trail? Yarra Trails 

fave city... why? (controversial!) Singapore .....


other sports? Drinking beer after a ride


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Where you live? (suburb, city, state)
-Dunedin, Otago, South Island, NZ

How often do you ride?
-2-3 times a week

Style of riding?
-All mountain

occupation?
-Could tell everyone, but then I'd have to kill everyone 

bike(s) you own?
-'17 Nukeproof Scout 290
-'19 Trek Full Stache 8
-'20 Giant Reign Avd (650b)
-'20 Polygon Siskiu N8...

My kids will eventually grow into extra bikes 

bike you aspire to own?
-Evil Offering (mmm... N+1)

fave trail?
-Old Ghost Road, West Coast, South Island, NZ... was an epic ride!!

Also, my local trails o/c 

fave city... why?
Dunedin, can hop on my bike and within 20 mins I can bike to some awesome trails!

other sports?
-Kung Fu (recently retired, work commitments), before that played b.ball for several seasons, prior to that played rugby for 25+ years... Now, it's just Mountain Biking 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------

